# Todos debemos apoyar a Chanel. Perseguida por los rojos



## Feriri88 (30 Ene 2022)

La victoria de la cubana sobre las brujas gallegas e Irene Montero ha comenzado una persecución sobre esta chica que hizo un número perfecto digno de final de Eurovision. Una tía a lo Jlo que tenia súper preparado todo
su número. 





Es gracioso ver


Las que apoyaban a las gallegas
Las del no hay fronteras


Criticando que una cubana mulata represente a España sin ser Española
Con una canción de ritmos latinos compuesta en EEUU
Que solo deberían presentarse cosas 100% españolas cantadas por españoles

Toma ya


Las del no hay fronteras pidiendo leyes raciales hitlerianas


Las de Montero. Las del dan miedo nuestras tetas. Viva la libertad de la mujer para mostrar lo que quiero. Ahora se lanzan contra Chanel por llevar un tema sexualizado y mostrarse sexy
Las del enseñemos nuestra teta se han convertido en Rouco Varela


A la pobre chica la están friendo
La ponen a parir


Que les jodan


Como dice este artículo su triunfo lo es el de la España normal hasta los huevos de su puta ideología 









Rigoberta, Chanel y la alerta antifascista


Somos un país que, bueno..., sobrevive. Nos propusimos elegir al representante español para Eurovisión 2022 y organizamos tres galas que han costado 3,2




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## eljusticiero (30 Ene 2022)

MELAFO


----------



## El asistente de Echenique (30 Ene 2022)

Me la suda esa basura de Eurovisión, pero algo he escuchado sobre el tema. Por lo visto ha ganado la candidata que presentaba una canción sin contenido político frente a la sicaria del Régimen que se daba por hecho que ganaría con su bodrio feminista. Pobre cubanita, no sabe el linchamiento que le espera.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (30 Ene 2022)

A mi esta cancion SI ME REPRESENTA.


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Ene 2022)

A parte es cubana

A los rojos les gustana inmis y refugees mientras no sean cubanos y venezolanos


Los ven traidores
Antichavistas y anticastristas 
Gente que ha preferido vivir en este reino borbonico y facha y no vivir en el paraíso socialista

Los odian


----------



## fanta de pescao (30 Ene 2022)

Pues aunque sea negra, yo le metía todo el nardo.


----------



## sirpask (30 Ene 2022)

Una cubana es perseguida por los socialcomunistas en España.... Poetico.


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Ene 2022)

fanta de pescao dijo:


> Pues aunque sea negra, yo le metía todo el nardo.





Es de las mulatas que tiran más a blanca que a negra. Bastante mas


----------



## Von Rudel (30 Ene 2022)

Es Cubana.?


Buenos nos la follamos todos, esta claro.



Toca buscar en los bukakes de Torbe para encontrarla cuando llego a España.


----------



## Covaleda (30 Ene 2022)

A mi como si es verde pistacho. Me importa una higa Eurovisión, eso es basura desde siempre.
PERO si hace echar la bilis a la AntiEspaña, mi aplauso. Y ya.


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

La he escuchado un par de veces esta mañana, no la había oído antes, y es pegadiza, la puesta en escena es impecable, tiene marchita y anima. Todo lo contrario a las otras pelmas. No me extraña que haya ganado aunque sea por comparación con el resto. No es Madonna ni Amy Whinehouse. Ni falta que hace, coño, que es Eurovisión, una horterada de cualquiera manera. A mí me parece más que digna. Incluso diría que por encima de lo visto desde hace muchos años.


----------



## Madafaca (30 Ene 2022)

La ganadora no es que sea la mejor, es que es la que menos vergüenza ajena da de todas ellas.

Hablamos de la teta, las gallegas y la cubana. Pero es que los colegas de los tambores son de traca y la del vestido colgado con sirgas mientras tira con el arco ni hablemos, o el niñato ochentero o el pablo alborán de Hacendado con covid, los murcianos de rojo con la rafaella.

Todo lamentable.


----------



## Turgot (30 Ene 2022)

Todos los candidatos eran mierda


----------



## El asistente de Echenique (30 Ene 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> A mi como si es verde pistacho. Me importa una higa Eurovisión, eso es basura desde siempre.
> PERO si hace echar la bilis a la AntiEspaña, mi aplauso. Y ya.



Es que ha llegado un punto en que la típica canción pachanguera sin mensaje ninguno es un acto de rebeldía por el hecho de no tener ningún mensaje ultraizquierdista.

Es triste que la sociedad haya llegado a tal nivel de degeneración que haya que reivindicar, no lo que tenga mensajes positivos, sino lo que no tenga un mensaje excesivamente degenerado. Pero mientras la situación sea esta, todo mi apoyo a la cubanita.


----------



## burbuje (30 Ene 2022)

Que les puedan por saco a los demás no quiere decir que tengas que apoyar esta mierda pseudo anglo cantada por una cubana tampoco.
A la basura todos.


----------



## geral (30 Ene 2022)

Además, demuestra que para ser alguien en Europa hay que evitar el castellano por ridículo y paleto y hacerlo en inglés aunque sea cani y chapurreado.


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Ene 2022)

geral dijo:


> Además, demuestra que para ser alguien en Europa hay que evitar el castellano por ridículo y paleto y hacerlo en inglés aunque sea cani y chapurreado.




Meter 4 palabras en inglés no es cantar en inglés


----------



## xicomalo (30 Ene 2022)

Una tia que gano por el voto de 6 frente al voto de la gente ... una con a cancion de regeton machista que dice que no importa si una mujer no tienen dinero mientras tenga hombres detras de ella, todo bien según los reaccionarios


----------



## xicomalo (30 Ene 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Es que ha llegado un punto en que la típica canción pachanguera sin mensaje ninguna es un acto de rebeldía por el hecho de no tener ningún mensaje ultraizquierdista.
> 
> Es triste que la sociedad haya llegado a tal nivel de degeneración que haya que reivindicar, no lo que tenga mensajes positivos, sino lo que no tenga un mensaje excesivamente degenerado. Pero mientras la situación sea esta, todo mi apoyo a la cubanita.



¿Soin mensaje? si la canción dice que no importa si una mujer no tienen dinero mientras tenga a los tios tras ella? claro eso es decirles a las mujeres lo importante es que tengas a los hombres babeando que ya te pagaran las cosas ...


----------



## Austerlitz (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## geral (30 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Meter 4 palabras en inglés no es cantar en inglés



No. Es peor. Es lo que chapurrean los españoles con fracaso escolar para dárselas de algo. Afortunadamente, comunican a catalanes, valencianos, mallorquines, vascos y gallegos que el castellano no sirve para ser cantado y que debe mezclarse con el inglés choni. 

Un gran zasca para el supremacismo del castellano.

_Let’s go! Llegó la mami
La reina, la dura, una Bugatti
El mundo está loco con este party
Si tengo un problema, no es monetary
Yo vuelvo loquito’ a todos los daddies
Yo siempre primera, nunca secondary
Apenas hago doom, doom
Con mi boom, boom
Y le tengo dando zoom, zoom
Por Miami_


----------



## geral (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> ¿Soin mensaje? si la canción dice que no importa si una mujer no tienen dinero mientras tenga a los tios tras ella? claro eso es decirles a las mujeres lo importante es que tengas a los hombres babeando que ya te pagaran las cosas ...



El cacao mental de los fachas del foro es así. Tooooooooooda la semana quejándose de eso y ahora diciendo que sí les representa. Ir a coles de curas es lo que tiene: saben hacer felaciones, pero no reflexionar.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (30 Ene 2022)

Bien por la cubana si hace rabiar al rojerio progre que nos arruina económica y mentalmente.


----------



## DEREC (30 Ene 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> A mi como si es verde pistacho. Me importa una higa Eurovisión, eso es basura desde siempre.
> PERO si hace echar la bilis a la AntiEspaña, mi aplauso. Y ya.



Si es verde tambien MELAFO.


----------



## Cimbrel (30 Ene 2022)

No pasa otro año sin que en nuestro país se dignen a presentar una sola propuesta ganadora, lleva siendo así desde hace décadas...el año pasado la representación de España era de vergüenza ajena y es que, señores, aquí todo se politiza y se masmierdiza. En España hay músicos excelentes, se podría presentar un tema ganador sobradamente pero parece que aquí se lo toman siempre a cachondeo y buscan boicotear SIEMPRE a España presentando canciones de mierda. El jurado no conoce el mercado, las tendencias y no sabe presentar algo fresco y nuevo, pero a la vez con punch.

Del año pasado, me quedo con estos:


Y eso que quedaron los octavos, pero ahí lo tienes, un tema techno bien parido, bien presentado y sin autotune. No hace falta más joder.

La chanel esta es de vergüenza ajena...un año mas, una puta de mierda con deje reggetoniano autotunero salsero. BASURA


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Ene 2022)

Joder, y yo que creía que lo de Chanel era la marca esa de pijos y es otra petarda


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Ene 2022)

A esta chica americana que hace videos de eurovision (en los últimos añosnlos yankees han descubierto eurovision por YouTube y les flipa), le gusta


----------



## AmericanSamoa (30 Ene 2022)

Atención:



https://www.youtube.com/c/EurovisionSongContest/videos



Según el canal de Youtube de Eurotostón, es el vídeo de una candidatura que más visitas lleva en menos tiempo. Casi 250.000 en doce horas.

El de Albania lleva 1,4 millones en un mes.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Nadal remonta por Chanel y por España


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> ¿Soin mensaje? si la canción dice que no importa si una mujer no tienen dinero mientras tenga a los tios tras ella? claro eso es decirles a las mujeres lo importante es que tengas a los hombres babeando que ya te pagaran las cosas ...



Pues sí las feminazis os deconstruyen y os convierten en betas sin personalidad ni carácter que babean por ser sus aliades


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Sólo valía 1 sms por número

Y Lucía tiene razón


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Una tia que gano por el voto de 6 frente al voto de la gente ... una con a cancion de regeton machista que dice que no importa si una mujer no tienen dinero mientras tenga hombres detras de ella, todo bien según los reaccionarios






Si fuera una tía buenorra iba a estar yo opositando


Estaría en Madrid en las discotecas donde van los jugadores del Madrid a ver si me hago una Geogina 
Liarme con un futbolista buenorro que me ponga una mansion donde tocarme el coño sin trabajar el resto de mi vida


----------



## ProfePaco (30 Ene 2022)

Que vuelva la de "quién maneja mi barca"
Y descalza.

Buenos tiempos aquellos


----------



## Amraslazar (30 Ene 2022)

Por una vez veo que igual no hacemos el ridículo en eurovisión.

Y una vez mas se demuestra que en cuestión musical los peninsulares somos un PUTO CERO A LA IZQUIERDA que debemos dar gracias de que nuestros HERMANOS EN LA HISPANIDAD si que sean unos cracks capaces de generar cultura musical capaz de competir con la de los bárbaros del norte.


----------



## xicomalo (30 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Sólo valía 1 sms por número
> 
> Y Lucía tiene razón



Lucia es una mamachara que quiere atención y no , no tiene razon ... la mayoria de gente que voto por las otras dos lo hicieron por su cuenta y la del jurado de 250 también ... que el voto de 6 ponga a la que NO gano por esos votos dicen mucho ...


----------



## xicomalo (30 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Si fuera una tía buenorra iba a estar yo opositando
> 
> 
> Estaría en Madrid en las discotecas donde van los jugadores del Madrid a ver si me hago una Geogina
> Liarme con un futbolista buenorro que me ponga una mansion donde tocarme el coño sin trabajar el resto de mi vida



seguro se tienen viejos que te pagan , ya re puedes ir para madrid


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Lucia es una mamachara que quiere atención y no , no tiene razon ... la mayoria de gente que voto por las otras dos lo hicieron por su cuenta y la del jurado de 250 también ... que el voto de 6 ponga a la que NO gano por esos votos dicen mucho ...


----------



## xicomalo (30 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



La letra es regeton machista que le dice a las mujeres que lo importante es tener a los hombres detras y que te paguen todo ¿eso es lo que aplaudis?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> La letra es regeton machista que le dice a las mujeres que lo importante es tener a los hombres detras y que te paguen todo ¿eso es lo que aplaudis?



La música no es política


----------



## TomásPlatz (30 Ene 2022)

hembrota cubana mamasita haciendo rabiar a las charos españolas

ME GUSTA.


----------



## xicomalo (30 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> La música no es política



Claro por eso desde Miami metieron el "patria y vida" para intentar hacer una revuelta en cuba verdad? y le dieron un grami y todo ... venga hombre ...


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (30 Ene 2022)

Detrás de la endofobia, el racismo y la supremacía moral anida un resentimiento contra una mujer que lleva años de sacrificio y preparación, un ejemplo de fuerza de voluntad y perseverancia.
Eso es lo que se ataca como cuando se ataca al Cristiano Ronaldo de los 1000 abdominales y la dieta esctricta, del portugúes, inglés y español fluido.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (30 Ene 2022)

Ha ganado la menos mala, y la menos hortera, pero hortera es, y un rato. Si rabian los globalistas, pues que rabien, porque son eso, globalistas, ni siquiera son rojos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Claro por eso desde Miami metieron el "patria y vida" para intentar hacer una revuelta en cuba verdad? y le dieron un grami y todo ... venga hombre ...



Innumerables revoluciones para que la música fuera libre y no religiosa

Ahora los mismos, quieren que sea política


----------



## orbeo (30 Ene 2022)

Melafo


----------



## gabrielo (30 Ene 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Que vuelva la de "quién maneja mi barca"
> Y descalza.
> 
> Buenos tiempos aquellos



con esta y con las azúcar moreno tuvimos 0 puntos pero al menos el país no quedo mermada su prestigio el arte gitanas no son internacional pero al menos presentamos arte y como no las hermanas Salazar para los que no son racistas en aquellos años estaban impresionantes menudo mujerones eran.


----------



## workforfood (30 Ene 2022)

La canción gallega habría tenido el voto masivo de gays de toda Europa, pero la de Chanel la de los heteresexuales de toda europa, a mucha gente viendo la canción se le va a hinchar la polla y marcar el número de la canción con la polla para votar.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (30 Ene 2022)

No pienso apoyar a una americana nigga regaytonera ni aunque los rojos tampoco lo hagan.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

La teta de Rigoberta (y de Belén)







m.publico.es


----------



## Soynuevo (30 Ene 2022)

Yo no vi ni veré Euromierdon pero todo mi apoyo a Chanel. Todo lo que sea que no ganen zurdos de mierda es bueno


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (30 Ene 2022)

Como os manipulan para que una panchita con una mierda de música exoeuropea, con una letra de mierda, con palabras anglosajonas intercaladas cada dos por tres, metiéndo subliminalmente la dosis de narigudez requerida ( Shlomo=Slomo) Os parezca una victoria


----------



## Vae Victis (30 Ene 2022)

La Lucia se ve como muy “rojiparda” últimamente, no?. Ya no le envían el cheque ?


----------



## Mr. VULT (30 Ene 2022)

Aqui va el apoyo y de paso le pellizcamos las tetas al feminismo de pandereta. Seguro que gustais. 

eurovisión – deus vult


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (30 Ene 2022)

la chanel habla el catalan que te cagas, ojo no sea indepe!


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Hasta la novia de Isco nos apoya


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (30 Ene 2022)

Estan las COÑO SUCIOS, INDEPES MONGUER y la ANTIESPAÑA en general con el culo ardido.

Les jode que haya ganado la Cubanita, las provincias de ultramar comiendose a la paletada indepe, curioso verdatt.

Os podeis independizar y crear la Nacion Galega, con farlopa, pasaporte covid en gallegu, ancianos y terranientes.

O la Nueva Vascongada, con MENA y vagos mantenidos por obreros del metal engañados con una nacion monguer gobernada por posmodernos de mierda y una derechona rancia que les tanga todos los dias.

De Catalonia no digo nada, pobrecitos, de ser el lugar mas rico y maravilloso de Ejjjpaña a ser un shithole lleno de 190s.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Estan las COÑO SUCIOS, INDEPES MONGUER y la ANTIESPAÑA en general con el culo ardido.
> 
> Les jode que haya ganado la Cubanita, las provincias de ultramar comiendose a la paletada indepe, curioso verdatt.
> 
> ...











mabel olea (@mabelolea_) • Instagram photos and videos


8,675 Followers, 1,204 Following, 295 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from mabel olea (@mabelolea_)




instagram.com





Bailarina de Rigoberta...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Ene 2022)

La apadrinan nacho cano y ayuso


----------



## Covaleda (30 Ene 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Como os manipulan para que una panchita con una mierda de música exoeuropea, con una letra de mierda, con palabras anglosajonas intercaladas cada dos por tres, metiéndo subliminalmente la dosis de narigudez requerida ( Shlomo=Slomo) Os parezca una victoria



Susto o muerte.

Pero no podemos negar el pequeño placer de ver a los habituales rabiando, aunque la movida sinceramente a una amplia mayoría yo diría que nos la sopla.



Cuando a Eurovisión vayan solo países europeos y artistas europeos igual me engancho.


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Ene 2022)

Subí estos stories a mi instagram


----------



## Mr. VULT (30 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> mabel olea (@mabelolea_) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 8,675 Followers, 1,204 Following, 295 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from mabel olea (@mabelolea_)
> ...



Pero es un fulano, no?


----------



## 917 (30 Ene 2022)

Las estupideces que hay que leer...


----------



## TORREVIEJO (30 Ene 2022)

Si hace rabiar a los rojos con con ella que por cierto melafo con furia porcina


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Subí estos stories a mi instagram
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 925514
> Ver archivo adjunto 925515
> ...



Muy bien hecho

Gracias


----------



## SrPurpuron (30 Ene 2022)

Como no van a rabiar si son unas hezpañordas bigotudas paticortas.


----------



## davitin (30 Ene 2022)

Austerlitz dijo:


>



Que hijos de puta.

A mí me representa más la cubanita está que cualquier grupo de anormales.


----------



## zahoriblanco (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> ¿Soin mensaje? si la canción dice que no importa si una mujer no tienen dinero mientras tenga a los tios tras ella? claro eso es decirles a las mujeres lo importante es que tengas a los hombres babeando que ya te pagaran las cosas ...



La realidad es la realidad, la realidad no es el mensaje que alguien decida transmitir. La realidad existe independientemente de cualquier mensaje que alguien quiera transmitir. PUNTO. Y la realidad es que muchas mujeres buscan un hombre que las mantenga, y es una realidad arraigada en los fundamentos biologicos de la humanidad


----------



## Von Rudel (30 Ene 2022)

La gran favorita de las feminazis



Una canción con una letra de verguenza ajena, parece sacada de un poema de una niña de 13 años en la semana del 8-M. Con un actuación musical que dan ganas de sacarse los ojos y mas propia de una pelicula mala sin presupuesto de los años 60. Con 5 Charos que desafinan en cada estrofa y que parecen mas unas borrachas de Karaoke que profesionales.




La mejor musical de todas, no se sabe para que meten un fronteras abiertas en una canción que habla de ir de fiesta y tocar la pandereta como sus madres. Pero lo peor de todo la performace esa, ellas van como una copia barata de mecano lefadas por el rey de Malasia. Junto con dos maricones en falda que ni bailan gallego ni nada. Una aberración de esa supuesta modernidad y queda cutre y casposo.



Una mierda regetonera. La tia no es que sea la ostia cantando pero al menos se ve la mas profesional. Por lo menos sabe bailar y sabe hacer hacer una buena actuación sin rodar lo absurdo. Porque comparar lo que hace esta bailando y de actuación que hace la Feminazi, es que es comparar a un pura sangre con un burro moribundo.


Me jode que soy Gallego y como canción en si la de la Texugueras esa es la mas completa. Pero la Sudaca se las come en todo lo de mas. Son unas cantantes de pueblo que ni saben vestirse para hacerse las modernas y cuatro amigas feminazis que hacer canciones malas para el 8-M. VS una profesional de espectaculo, que sabe cantar, bailar y hacer coreografias que no hagan el ridiculo como las feminazis. El jurado voto a la mejor, lo peor es que las cuatro Charos feminazis quedaran 2. Ningun jurado de profesionales serios y sin presiones les daría un voto.


----------



## Mr. VULT (30 Ene 2022)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> La realidad es la realidad, la realidad no es el mensaje que alguien decida transmitir. La realidad existe independientemente de cualquier mensaje que alguien quiera transmitir. PUNTO. Y la realidad es que muchas mujeres buscan un hombre que las mantenga, y es una realidad arraigada en los fundamentos biologicos de la humanidad



Claro, pero es que además lo que vende la cubana no es sumisión al macho proveedor, sino su capacidad para engatusar al sugardaddy simplemente meneando el trasero.

Puro intercambio hombre -mujer biológico y común a todas las sociedades. Y que en el occidente moderno se traduce en el mayor enriquecimiento material para la mujer, por el simple hecho de serlo, de la historia de la humanidad. Más "empowerment" feminista es imposible. Pero es que las feminazis no entienden ni esto.


----------



## Volkova (30 Ene 2022)

La negrita esta pasará sin pena ni gloria porque es otra canción generica. No hay ni que explicar porque las gallegas eran una propuesta mucho mas creativa, panda de garrulos.


----------



## elbaranda (30 Ene 2022)

A quien apoya xicomalo, rufian o Maestre ?

Pues eso. apoyaría a Satan si hace falta contra un ROJO separatista de mierda . 

De Chanel desde pequeñito


----------



## reset (30 Ene 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Que hijos de puta.
> 
> A mí me representa más la cubanita está que cualquier grupo de anormales.



Solo les gusta el diálogo y los acuerdos cuando imponen por cojones sus mierdas o cuando te toca la revancha por una putada que te han hecho. Llámalo putada, llámalo tiro en la nuca. 

Entonces si..... Diálogo, respeto, acuerdos.... 

Pero cuando las cosas no salen como quieren son lo más hijo de puta que ha parido padre y no dudan en romper la baraja.


----------



## Mr. VULT (30 Ene 2022)

Volkova dijo:


> La negrita esta pasará sin pena ni gloria porque es otra canción generica. No hay ni que explicar porque las gallegas eran una propuesta mucho mas creativa, panda de garrulos.



Claro que hay que explicarlo. ¿La letra es creativa? ¿La puesta en escena? ¿ Vestuario? ¿ La versión ridícula de la muiñeira? Cantar en gallego es creativo para tres gallegas? La intencionalidad puede que rompiera con lo habitual de los festivales estos, pero la ejecución y el contenido ha sido pobre y, precisamente, poco creativo. 

Que mejoren la canción y la actuación y que vuelvan para el año. Al menos no daban vergüenza ajena como la de la teta.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> La realidad es la realidad, la realidad no es el mensaje que alguien decida transmitir. La realidad existe independientemente de cualquier mensaje que alguien quiera transmitir. PUNTO. Y la realidad es que muchas mujeres buscan un hombre que las mantenga, y es una realidad arraigada en los fundamentos biologicos de la humanidad



Todas las feminazis son parásitas que buscan ser mantenidas por el estado

Menos empoderamiento...


----------



## Volkova (30 Ene 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Claro que hay que explicarlo. ¿La letra es creativa? ¿La puesta en escena? ¿ Vestuario? ¿ La versión ridícula de la muiñeira? Cantar en gallego es creativo para tres gallegas? La intencionalidad puede que rompiera con lo habitual de los festivales estos, pero la ejecución y el contenido ha sido pobre y, precisamente, poco creativo.
> 
> Que mejoren la canción y la actuación y que vuelvan para el año. Al menos no daban vergüenza ajena como la de la teta.



Pues la base suena bien, las voces suenan bien, y la del medio le pone mucha pasión. La canción se te queda en la cabeza y emociona. Tiene un rollo ibérico tribal que no es nada moro, y eso mola. Puestos a analizar la intención, la letra me es bastante indiferente, porque solo es el mensaje típico de tolerancia, pero realmente, mandando algo autóctono estaban reafirmando "lo nuestro". La que ha ganado es como decir: "si, también nos hemos globalizado."


----------



## SrPurpuron (30 Ene 2022)

El lol máximo sería que aún encima Chanel quedase entre las primeras. Pagaría por ver los tuits y las caras.


----------



## Volkova (30 Ene 2022)

Erre que erre, sois iguales a las feminazis. Les dais la razón a los que pretenden que todo esté politizado.


----------



## Hagakurenomi (30 Ene 2022)

En serio nadie cree que esto estaba ya pactado desde que se tomaron decisiones en la mesa de juntas? Toda esta bazofia es NOM. De hecho el bombo que tienen las zorras que no han ganado seguro que es mejor fama que ir a Eurovisión.


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Ene 2022)

Se joda la gorda tetona, por feminazi.


----------



## Mr. VULT (30 Ene 2022)

Volkova dijo:


> Pues la base suena bien, las voces suenan bien, y la del medio le pone mucha pasión. La canción se te queda en la cabeza y emociona. Tiene un rollo iberico tribal que no es nada moro, y eso mola. Puestos a analizar la intención, la letra me es bastante indiferente, porque solo es el mensaje tipico de tolerancia, pero realmente, mandando algo autoctono estaban reafirmando "lo nuestro". La que ha ganado es como decir: "si, también nos hemos globalizado."



Es que no hay mensaje alguno. Lo del non hai fronteiras, ahí de repente, se carga el sentido todo de la canción que iba de tres pandereteras gallegas yendo a pasárselo bien, tocando su instrumento tradicional al "luar". De ahí lo de Terra. Puro folklore galaico.

Pero tuvieron que incluir la parida progremita de las fronteras. Y después lo rematan con la gesticulación de malote que exhiben al final, con el "veñen pra quedar", que vuelve a no tener sentido alguno con su perfil artístico. 

Para otra vez que se inspiren en la cultura gallega más allá de la pandereta y el idioma y no se dejen aconsejar por los progres bloqueros, con sus agendas políticas. Cuando luego les van a dar la patada poniendo a una cubana que canta y baila mucho mejor. Aquí si valoran lo técnico y no la publicidad institucional.


----------



## Bobesponjista (30 Ene 2022)

No entiendo la polémica, que hagan un festival de ideologías y metan sus mierdas allí
Puta manía de comer política 24 horas y meterlo en todo
Qué asfixiante


----------



## Kolobok (30 Ene 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Se joda la gorda tetona, por feminazi.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 925619



Acaba de tener un hijo la furcia esa xddd y sale con esos mensajes


----------



## Volkova (30 Ene 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Es que no hay mensaje alguno. Lo del non hai fronteiras, ahí de repente, se carga el sentido todo de la canción que iba de tres pandereteras gallegas yendo a pasárselo bien, tocando su instrumento tradicional al "luar". De ahí lo de Terra. Puro folklore galaico.
> 
> Pero tuvieron que incluir la parida progremita de las fronteras. Y después lo rematan con la gesticulación de malote que exhiben al final, con el "veñen pra quedar", que vuelve a no tener sentido alguno con su perfil artístico.
> 
> Para otra vez que se inspiren en la cultura gallega más allá de la pandereta y el idioma y no se dejen aconsejar por los progres bloqueros, con sus agendas políticas. Cuando luego les van a dar la patada poniendo a una cubana que canta y baila mucho mejor. Aquí si valoran lo técnico y no la publicidad institucional.



Simbolos y progrerio veo en todos, incluida la cubana. A mi la cubana no me emociona.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (30 Ene 2022)

Sinceramente, dejando ya atrás el tema de que joder a la rojada mola la canción y la actuación de Chanel eran las mejores de esas tres.

La canción de la de la teta es horrible, la pero de todas: desafina a ratos, es muy chabacana, la coreografía da vergüenza ajena, la letra es mala y ñoña a más no poder y la presentación en general es muy cutre.
Por no hablar de que lo de poner una teta gigante ahí queda feo de cojones, hay grupos o cantantes que pueden hacer eso y salirles gracioso en el buen sentido pero lo de la tía esta ha sido justo al revés.

LaLs gallegas me han parecido también malillas aunque menos: era casi todo gritos y eso de que esté en gallego pues representará a los de Galicia y poco más porque los del resto de España no nos hemos enterado de una mierda (me hace gracia que los progres digan que esa canción representa a España cuando está cantada en un pseudoidioma que ni entendemos la gran mayoría de españoles).
Y ojo lo de que estuviera en gallego y no nos enteramos de una mierda la mayoría no habría molestado si la canción al menos hubiera tenido un buen ritmo pegadizo y/o más animado pero no es así; luego en cuanto a la performance pues ha sido mala de cojones y la estética traveloide y andrógina de los tíos causa rechazo natural.

En cambio la que ha ganado ha tenido una actuación realmente buena: buena coreografía, baila bien, rezumaba alegría y buen rollo que es lo que apetece para este tipo de festivales, la presentación era puro show en el buen sentido y encima la chavala está más buena que la miel en contraposición al feísmo traveloide de las gallegas.
La canción pues a pesar de que no tiene mala voz para nada no es mi estilo y tampoco es la octava maravilla pero sí que tiene ritmo, anima y en general suena bien.
El punto negativo es el spanglish latino de los huevos que hace que no se entienda bien cuando canta pero en este caso, y a diferencia de las gallegas, al tener buen ritmo, gracia y sonar bien pues se compensa y no es tan grave.

Conclusión: aunque la canción no haya sido la panacea se merecía ganar, los progres con el gusto en el culo y ganas de imponer sus mierdas pueden meter la cabeza debajo de la almohada y gritar si les sale de los huevos que me da igual.
Y que conste que la cubana tampoco es santo de mi devoción pero de entre lo mediocre ha sido lo mejor.

Conclusión 2: El melafo que tiene la tal Chanel es digno de consideración, qué morbazo y qué forma de moverse tienen las cubanas joder.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Es que no hay mensaje alguno. Lo del non hai fronteiras, ahí de repente, se carga el sentido todo de la canción que iba de tres pandereteras gallegas yendo a pasárselo bien, tocando su instrumento tradicional al "luar". De ahí lo de Terra. Puro folklore galaico.
> 
> Pero tuvieron que incluir la parida progremita de las fronteras. Y después lo rematan con la gesticulación de malote que exhiben al final, con el "veñen pra quedar", que vuelve a no tener sentido alguno con su perfil artístico.
> 
> Para otra vez que se inspiren en la cultura gallega más allá de la pandereta y el idioma y no se dejen aconsejar por los progres bloqueros, con sus agendas políticas. Cuando luego les van a dar la patada poniendo a una cubana que canta y baila mucho mejor. Aquí si valoran lo técnico y no la publicidad institucional.



No hay fronteras, pero Djokovic ?


----------



## Volkova (30 Ene 2022)

madre mía


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Sinceramente, dejando ya atrás el tema de que joder a la rojada mola la canción y la actuación de Chanel eran las mejores de esas tres.
> 
> La canción de la de la teta es horrible, la pero de todas: desafina a ratos, es muy chabacana, la coreografía da vergüenza ajena, la letra es mala y ñoña a más no poder y la presentación en general es muy cutre.
> Por no hablar de que lo de poner una teta gigante ahí queda feo de cojones, hay grupos o cantantes que pueden hacer eso y salirles gracioso en el buen sentido pero lo de la tía esta ha sido justo al revés.
> ...



Rigoberta es una pija que juega a ser artista con la seguridad de heredar chalets


----------



## notengodeudas (30 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La victoria de la cubana sobre las brujas gallegas e Irene Montero ha comenzado una persecución sobre esta chica que hizo un número perfecto digno de final de Eurovision. Una tía a lo Jlo que tenia súper preparado todo
> su número.
> 
> 
> ...





Firma de los sospechosos habituales en el 1:46



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/hilo-oficial-doctor-papaya.1689242/#



@LetalFantasy 
@Demodé 
@Fukuoka San 
@blahblahblah 
@cuasi-pepito 
@Lux Mundi


----------



## elbaranda (30 Ene 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Se joda la gorda tetona, por feminazi.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 925619



Otro coño de luz que se apunta a la moda de hacer el ridículo supremo en Twitter


----------



## la_trotona (30 Ene 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> La gran favorita de las feminazis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correcto, he visto todas las canciones y salvo tal vez Xeinn, las gallegas era la que más me gustaba, la coreografía bueno, no era de lo mejor pero tampoco tan mala.


----------



## ueee3 (30 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La victoria de la cubana sobre las brujas gallegas e Irene Montero ha comenzado una persecución sobre esta chica que hizo un número perfecto digno de final de Eurovision. Una tía a lo Jlo que tenia súper preparado todo
> su número.
> 
> 
> ...



Yo la apoyo y si me lo pide o surge la apollo.

Ahora, cómo dices de apoyarla?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Detrás de todas hay intereses políticos y multinacionales

Pero unas se lo curran y trabajan duro

A otras se les regala por feminazis o paletas


----------



## BeninExpress (30 Ene 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Es que no hay mensaje alguno. Lo del non hai fronteiras, ahí de repente, se carga el sentido todo de la canción que iba de tres pandereteras gallegas yendo a pasárselo bien, tocando su instrumento tradicional al "luar". De ahí lo de Terra. Puro folklore galaico.
> 
> Pero tuvieron que incluir la parida progremita de las fronteras. Y después lo rematan con la gesticulación de malote que exhiben al final, con el "veñen pra quedar", que vuelve a no tener sentido alguno con su perfil artístico.
> 
> Para otra vez que se inspiren en la cultura gallega más allá de la pandereta y el idioma y no se dejen aconsejar por los progres bloqueros, con sus agendas políticas. Cuando luego les van a dar la patada poniendo a una cubana que canta y baila mucho mejor. Aquí si valoran lo técnico y no la publicidad institucional.



_Venen pa desgarrar.._

Amega, segarro o desgarro.


----------



## Mr. VULT (30 Ene 2022)

Volkova dijo:


> Simbolos y progrerio veo en todos, incluida la cubana. A mi la cubana no me emociona.



Pero es que a la cubana con el "sonido Miami" ya se le presupone el neo-progresismo. Te suelta lo del boom boom o lo de soy una zorra o viva los latinos, Colón genocida...y no te sorprendes.

Que en una foliada con pandereta y reivindicando lo regional y tradicional gallego salgas con las fronteras y un llamamiento a la inmigracion, solo se le ocurre a gente que no entiende ni lo que es Galicia. Pero vamos, el BNG es ya un partido feminista y Feijoo un Macron globalista. Con repartir paguitas para cultura "en gallego" que no tiene nada que ver con la cultura "gallega" , todos contentísimos.


----------



## Ibar (30 Ene 2022)

Mira que hay buenos generos musicales en español que tienen que elegir a lo peor que ha salido de Latinoamérica.

En fin, esto de Benidormfest me recuerda a la película de No mires arriba dónde todos están agilipollados con banalidades.


----------



## Volkova (30 Ene 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Pero es que a la cubana con el "sonido Miami" ya se le presupone el neo-progresismo. Te suelta lo del boom boom o lo de soy una zorra o viva los latinos, Colón genocida...y no te sorprendes.
> 
> Que en una foliada con pandereta y reivindicando lo regional y tradicional gallego salgas con las fronteras y un llamamiento a la inmigracion, solo se le ocurre a gente que no entiende ni lo que es Galicia. Pero vamos, el BNG es ya un partido feminista y Feijoo un Macron globalista. Con repartir paguitas para cultura "en gallego" que no tiene nada que ver con la cultura "gallega" , todos contentísimos.



En eso estoy de acuerdo, pero me jode porque la canción es buena.


----------



## Tenderheart (30 Ene 2022)

Menos mal que la cubana no es "cubano" porque sería ya el enemigo público número 1 de este país.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Oranguteiras son indepes


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## CharlesBPayaso (30 Ene 2022)

Me la sudan estas mierdas de festivales, pero si la que ha ganado jode a los putos progress rojos tarados de mierda, pues todo mi apoyo a la Chanel esta. 

Xica-retra, explícanos tu postura como buen tarado progre.


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Ene 2022)

Nun Ai fronteiras y vreñen para queidar

Y por eso una cubana que lleva aquí desde el 95 las ha ganado


----------



## NIKK (30 Ene 2022)

Viva chanel!! viva chanel!! viva chanel!!


----------



## KUTRONIO (30 Ene 2022)

Un año más la elección del candidato para Eurovisión no defrauda, pero que haya jodido a la progrez me da esperanza que esto no está perdido

Acordaros de la doctrina de guerra contra el NWO: Organicémonos en comandos: Entrar, atacar, matar y escapar, creando muchos "Vietnams"


----------



## mouse child (30 Ene 2022)

Para mí las gallegas tienen la mejor puesta en escena, pero se diluyen con el paso de los segundos.


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 925677
> 
> 
> Oranguteiras son indepes





Hostia puta
Me Caigo muerto


Yo pensaba que eran voxis


----------



## thanos2 (30 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La victoria de la cubana sobre las brujas gallegas e Irene Montero ha comenzado una persecución sobre esta chica que hizo un número perfecto digno de final de Eurovision. Una tía a lo Jlo que tenia súper preparado todo
> su número.
> 
> 
> ...



Las españolas son muy solidarias, feministas y de izquierdas hasta que una sudamericana, una eslava o una asiática les pasa por la derecha y logra algo que ellas no han logrado por si mismas (es decir, casi todo).

Entonces sacan la vena totalitaria enferma y se convierten en psicópatas que harían quedar a Stalin o Hitler como hermanitas de la caridad.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (30 Ene 2022)

chanel nº5 , ese nombre se ponen muchas prostitutas latinas por cierto.. jaja como se descojonan de vosotros...

no me extrañaria que fuera una putilla que se lo hacia al jefe de tve ( eso es una casa de putas en sentido literal contado por los que trabajan ahi)

y haber si os creeis que la otra no es una pantomima preparada , Rigoberta Menchu como la india aquella ...os cagan diarrea en boca..


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Las españolas son muy solidarias, feministas y de izquierdas hasta que una sudamericana, una eslava o una asiática les pasa por la derecha y logra algo que ellas no han logrado por si mismas (es decir, casi todo).
> 
> Entonces sacan la vena totalitaria enferma y se convierten en psicópatas que harían quedar a Stalin o Hitler como hermanitas de la caridad.



Son tiranas


----------



## Mr. VULT (30 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 925677
> 
> 
> Oranguteiras son indepes



No podía de saberse 

Luego reivindican lo gallego. Destrozando la bandera con una estrella comunista de mierda.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (30 Ene 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Es que ha llegado un punto en que la típica canción pachanguera sin mensaje ninguno es un acto de rebeldía por el hecho de no tener ningún mensaje ultraizquierdista.
> 
> Es triste que la sociedad haya llegado a tal nivel de degeneración que haya que reivindicar, no lo que tenga mensajes positivos, sino lo que no tenga un mensaje excesivamente degenerado. Pero mientras la situación sea esta, todo mi apoyo a la cubanita.



¿Cómo que no tiene mensaje alguno? ¿Canción pachanguera? 

Disculpe, pachanga es Georgie Dann. Esto es NWO puro.

Y lo más penoso es que la "élite" burbujera cae en el error de creer que toda esta basura es inocente.

Ella es prostituta, lo está diciendo claramente. Fíjense en la letra, la vestimenta, la coreografía, la proyección del puticlub detrás...

Están mandando un mensaje —o más bien programando de forma incosciente— de banalidad, de putificación de las relaciones sociales, de superficialización basada en las bajas pasiones.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

geral dijo:


> El cacao mental de los fachas del foro es así. Tooooooooooda la semana quejándose de eso y ahora diciendo que sí les representa. Ir a coles de curas es lo que tiene: saben hacer felaciones, pero no reflexionar.



A ver comemierda lo del "cacao" te lo explico yo en dos frases. QUE NOS LA PONE DURA VER COMO OS REFRIEGAN LOS HOCICOS.

Leer a tu novio Xicorretrasado abriendo hilo tras hilo sin parar con el culo abierto y como un clavel reventón. Que lleva ya más temas sobre este asunto que sobre la oligofrénica de la Yoli.

Sois una PUTA PANDA DE ENFERMOS que lo tenéis que politizar y enmierdar todo. Así que por una vez, pese a que teníais todos los ases, os ha salido la jugada mal. Y lo demás disfrutamos de vuestra miseria y sufrimiento. Porque sois así de poquita cosa y nos encanta comprobarlo.

Venga sigue chupando, que yo te aviso.


----------



## KUTRONIO (30 Ene 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> *La canción gallega habría tenido el voto masivo de gays de toda Europa*, pero la de Chanel la de los heteresexuales de toda europa, a mucha gente viendo la canción se le va a hinchar la polla y marcar el número de la canción con la polla para votar.



¿Lo dices por los dos bailarines?¿No? me partido la polla de risa viéndoles juagar a la peonza


----------



## Nagare1999 (30 Ene 2022)

Lo que debemos apoyar es que dejen de gastarse nuestro dinero en estas chorradas.


----------



## JKL-2 (30 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Por una vez veo que igual no hacemos el ridículo en eurovisión.
> 
> Y una vez mas se demuestra que en cuestión musical los peninsulares somos un PUTO CERO A LA IZQUIERDA que debemos dar gracias de que nuestros HERMANOS EN LA HISPANIDAD si que sean unos cracks capaces de generar cultura musical capaz de competir con la de los bárbaros del norte.



Tampoco es que latinoamérica haya generado una cultura musical para tirar cohetes eh... los ritmos latinos no son precisamente obras de arte, pero en el fondo es cierto.

Durante la segunda mitad del s. XX España marcaba la pauta en el la cultura pop, la música, los grandes cantantes respecto a latinoamérica.

Julio Iglesias, Raphael, Camilo Sesto, Francisco, Nino Bravo, Karina, Rocío Durcal, Mocedades, Serrat, Massiel, etc... artistas que triunfaban en España, latinoamérica y a nivel internacional. Eran la tendencia. Eurovisión era el escaparate principal.

Eso se aguantó hasta los 80 (Mecano) y 90 (Amaral, La oreja de Van Gogh, Mónica Naranjo, ...), aunque entonces los artistas top ya no iban tanto a Eurovisión la música empezó a funcionar de otra manera , a partir de los 2000s se cambia la tendencia, en el s. XXI lo único que ha exportado España musicalmente es David Bisbal, Rosalía y poco más.

La música actual, guste o no, tiene más influencia de Becky G, JLO, Shakira que de otra cosa. España en Eurovisión nunca ha exprimido la baza latinoamericana, lo más parecido que se hizo fue en 2001, enviando a David Civera en un intento de canción latina veraniega tipo Chayanne, Carlos Baute o Ricky Martín en el momento que estos estaban en el auge de popularidad, y se pilló un 6º puesto, que ha sido el mejor resultado en lo que va de siglo XXI.

La frustración en redes sociales de políticos y feminazis viene porque las actuaciones de Tanxugueiras y Rigoberta eran, actuaciones musicales tuneadas prácticamente para ser "performances feministas".


----------



## KUTRONIO (30 Ene 2022)

De todos modos para ganar Eurovisión, España tiene que mandar a un autentico maricón, pero maricón maricón nada de maricomplejines, Un machote estilo VOX que le guste dar por culo...¡Arrasaríamos!


----------



## Von Rudel (30 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 925677
> 
> 
> Oranguteiras son indepes



Ostia puta. No lo había visto, que les den por el culo. Putas traidoras.


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

JKL-2 dijo:


> Tampoco es que latinoamérica haya generado una cultura musical para tirar cohetes eh... los ritmos latinos no son precisamente obras de arte, pero en el fondo es cierto.
> 
> Durante la segunda mitad del s. XX España marcaba la pauta en el la cultura pop, la música, los grandes cantantes respecto a latinoamérica.
> 
> ...



Pero cómo que hispanoamérica no ha generado una cultura musical reseñable. Pero jombre. Desde el tango y la milonga a la bossa nova, desde el bolero al son, desde el vals crilollo hasta la habanera, la samba, el mambo, el chachachá, el corrido, el joropo ("Yo nací en una ribeeera del Arauca vibradoooor..."), melodías reconocidas mundialmente, muchas imperecederas. Solo en Cuba tienes decenas de ritmos propios, incluida la nueva trova si bajamos al nivel de cantautores. Por no hablar de Argentina-Uruguay, o Perú, o México, o Brasil, o casi cualquier país americano que nombres. Y eso solo hablando de estilos y ritmos clásicos, sin entrar en grandes estrellas internacionales en música pop, J L Guerra, Luis Miguel, cantautores de cada país, y tantos y tantos nombres conocidos, daría para listas de páginas y páginas, Silvio Rodríguez, Pablo Milanés, Violeta Parra, Víctor Jara, Carlos Gardel, Lucrecia, Machín, Celia Cruz, Chabuca Grande, Los Panchos, Los tres sudamericanos, Buena Vista Club Social, Shakira, Mercedes Sosa, Rocío Durcal, Jorge Negrete, Chavela, Carlos Baute, los brasileros João Gilberto, Tom Jobim, Vinícius de Moraes,...). La riqueza musical de iberoamérica es de las más importantes del mundo.

Edito: Música de América Latina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Venga, te pongo una Bikina de Lus Miguel, que siempre anima, que no se diga:


----------



## workforfood (30 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ¿Lo dices por los dos bailarines?¿No? me partido la polla de risa viéndoles juagar a la peonza



Y por el tío de la batería.


----------



## Sir Connor (30 Ene 2022)

VIva Cuba Libre , ahora se envia a Eurovision a una jodda cubana vamos mejorando y con una pinta de puton verbenero que echa para atras, y a eso le llaman cantante.....


----------



## parserito (30 Ene 2022)

Musicalmente la cancion da vergüenza ajena. La letra es para eunucos mentales.

Ninguno tiene mi apoyo, me la suda eurovision


----------



## JKL-2 (30 Ene 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> ¿Cómo que no tiene mensaje alguno? ¿Canción pachanguera?
> 
> Disculpe, pachanga es Georgie Dann. Esto es NWO puro.
> 
> ...



Sí, y aun así es menos nocivo que la programación de performance regionalista queer de las gallegas y la reivindicación terf de Rigoberta.

La actuación de Chanel tiene un mínimo de esfuerzo o intencionalidad artística real, pasos de baile, coreografía elaborada, las Tanxugueiras podían haber quedado bien sin esa estética feista.



Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pero cómo que hispanoamérica no ha generado una cultura musical reseñable. Pero jombre. Desde el tango y la milonga a la bossa nova, desde el bolero al son, desde el vals crilollo hasta la habanera, la samba, el mambo, el chachachá, el corrido, el joropo ("Yo nací en una ribeeera del Arauca vibradoooor..."), melodías reconocidas mundialmente, muchas imperecederas. Solo en Cuba tienes decenas de ritmos propios, incluida la nueva trova si bajamos al nivel de cantautores. Por no hablar de Argentina-Uruguay, o Perú, o México, o Brasil, o casi cualquier país americano que nombres. Y eso solo hablando de estilos y ritmos clásicos, sin entrar en grandes estrellas internacionales en música pop, J L Guerra, Luis Miguel, cantautores de cada país, y tantos y tantos nombres conocidos, daría para listas de páginas y páginas, Silvio Rodríguez, Pablo Milanés, Violeta Parra, Víctor Jara, Carlos Gardel, Lucrecia, Machín, Celia Cruz, Chabuca Grande, Los Panchos, Los tres sudamericanos, Buena Vista Club Social, Shakira, Mercedes Sosa, Rocío Durcal, Jorge Negrete, Chavela, Carlos Baute, los brasileros João Gilberto, Tom Jobim, Vinícius de Moraes,...). La riqueza musical de iberoamérica es de las más importantes del mundo.
> 
> Edito: Música de América Latina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Venga, te pongo una Bikina de Lus Miguel, que siempre anima, que no se diga:



A ver, no te lo discuto y te lo compro sin problema, pero la discusión estaba centrada más a nivel comercial, y siempre he tenido la impresión que, desde los 60 hasta los 90, hubo más artistas españoles triunfando y marcando estilo en américa latina, que viceversa.

Te has dejado, por ejemplo, a El Puma, Gloria Estefan, Maná o el pop mexicano.

En los 90, el panorama se globaliza y America latina pasa a tener más peso mientras que España involuciona , pero Rocío Durcal, Mónica Naranjo o La quinta estación ¿los ponemos en España o en México?


----------



## Abort&cospelo (30 Ene 2022)

Me la suda. No soy tan maricon.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (30 Ene 2022)

duras palabras, suscribo al 100%


----------



## el segador (30 Ene 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Es Cubana.?
> 
> 
> Buenos nos la follamos todos, esta claro.
> ...



Un poco de respeto, llegó a España con TRES años!!!


----------



## qbit (30 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La victoria de la cubana sobre las brujas gallegas e Irene Montero ha comenzado una persecución sobre esta chica que hizo un número perfecto digno de final de Eurovision. Una tía a lo Jlo que tenia súper preparado todo
> su número.
> 
> 
> ...



¿España normal esa mestiza no española cantando en el puto espanglish de mierda (como escribís en espanglish os da igual?

Son todo mierda: Esa, las rivales y los que veis esos festivales que desde hace tiempo se cagan encima de vosotros con tipos con bigote que dicen son tías y demás.


----------



## qbit (30 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> A parte es cubana
> 
> A los rojos les gustana inmis y refugees mientras no sean cubanos y venezolanos
> 
> ...



Eso sí.


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

JKL-2 dijo:


> Sí, y aun así es menos nocivo que la programación de performance regionalista queer de las gallegas y la reivindicación terf de Rigoberta.
> 
> La actuación de Chanel tiene un mínimo de esfuerzo o intencionalidad artística real, pasos de baile, coreografía elaborada, las Tanxugueiras podían haber quedado bien sin esa estética feista.
> 
> ...



Hispanoamérica no hay más que una. Hispano-América. O como dijeron los de Cádiz, "los españoles de ambos hemisferios".


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Ene 2022)

Beatriz Luengo le dio un me gusta a un comentario mío poniendo a parir el wokismo en instagram


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Nos dan un 9


----------



## Marvelita (30 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La victoria de la cubana sobre las brujas gallegas e Irene Montero ha comenzado una persecución sobre esta chica que hizo un número perfecto digno de final de Eurovision. Una tía a lo Jlo que tenia súper preparado todo
> su número.
> 
> 
> ...



pero esta en que idioma habla..
La cancion no dice nada, o al mesno yo no entiendo nada... debe ir de una tia que dice que ella decide cuando tener sexo y los tios a joderse...

parece un video de tiktok de 3 minutos

basurable.

hay que llevar a los mojinos escocios, siempre lo digo y siempre lo dire.

en su defecto a Saurom

incluso a Celtian, que la chica aunque la expulsaron de no se que concurso lo hacen muy bien 



algo fresco, facil de escuchar, bonito y sin mensaje progre o ritmos latinos, reguetoneros etc...


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Ene 2022)

Según los progres, cuando se critica a un inmigrante es xenofobia.  

Menos mal que no es negra, o serían también racistas.


----------



## eltonelero (30 Ene 2022)

Me parece una mierda de canción pachangera mas de las que hay a miles.... pero si sirve para hacer rabiar a rojos ojala haga una buena posición en eurovisión.


----------



## romeoalfa (30 Ene 2022)

Los progresía criminal haciendo de las suyas. Chanel para rematarlos tenía que decir que es anti castrista


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (30 Ene 2022)

el dilema ha sido entre mulatizacion o aquelarre galego-negroide ... casi hubiera sido mejor la Rigoberta menchu..


----------



## Von Riné (30 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La victoria de la cubana sobre las brujas gallegas e Irene Montero ha comenzado una persecución sobre esta chica que hizo un número perfecto digno de final de Eurovision. Una tía a lo Jlo que tenia súper preparado todo
> su número.
> 
> 
> ...



Nada nuevo, @xicomalo en las Olimpiadas de Tokyo lloraba por un cubano nacionalizado español representando nos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Vete a Ukrania al frente


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (30 Ene 2022)

estan señalando el futuro de Ejpaña mulatizacion panchita que parla en espanglish y perrea al son del regeton..


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> pero esta en que idioma habla..
> La cancion no dice nada, o al mesno yo no entiendo nada... debe ir de una tia que dice que ella decide cuando tener sexo y los tios a joderse...
> 
> parece un video de tiktok de 3 minutos
> ...



Joer, la chavala esta Celtian a años luz del aquelarre.


----------



## Fukuoka San (30 Ene 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Firma de los sospechosos habituales en el 1:46
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace el 666


----------



## Pollepolle (30 Ene 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Es Cubana.?
> 
> 
> Buenos nos la follamos todos, esta claro.
> ...



Si encuentras video avisa amego. Esa mujer tiene un culazoo demasiado bueno.a


----------



## Antiparticula (30 Ene 2022)

La canción de Chanel es una descarnada y empoderada apologia de la prostitució.

Chanel una di noi.


----------



## capitan anchoa (30 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> La he escuchado un par de veces esta mañana, no la había oído antes, y es pegadiza, la puesta en escena es impecable, tiene marchita y anima. Todo lo contrario a las otras pelmas. No me extraña que haya ganado aunque sea por comparación con el resto. No es Madonna ni Amy Whinehouse. Ni falta que hace, coño, que es Eurovisión, una horterada de cualquiera manera. A mí me parece más que digna. Incluso diría que por encima de lo visto desde hace muchos años.



Ojo al dato, de las canciones que España ha presentado a Eurovisión en los últimos años, esta no destaca por ser excesivamente pegadiza pero es una buena canción con un buen ritmo regaetton-latino sin llegar a la bajunez del trap de moda imperante. Además, sin contenido político, mis mejores deseos para CHANEL, espero que le vaya bien, sólo por ver a los de siempre rabiar, la apoyo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> La canción de Chanel es una descarnada y empoderada apologia de la prostitució.
> 
> Chanel una di noi.



Empoderamiento monetario


----------



## capitan anchoa (30 Ene 2022)

Por cierto, viendo los comentarios del video en Youtube, muchos de los expertos en "eurovisión" dicen que Chanel es una experta coreógrafa, muchas opiniones coinciden en que la puesta en escena es espectacular.


----------



## Funcional (30 Ene 2022)

Pues a mi me gusta la puesta en escena de esta chavala, que va a ir con el tipo de música que se hace ahora, una latinada en spanglish con mucho perreo pero sobre todo con una coreografía perfecta. 
A la mierda la caspa rojeras y sus feminismos con los que pensaban epatar a Europa, que subnormales.


----------



## Antiparticula (30 Ene 2022)

Yo he dejado de oir Radio 3 porque se ha convertido en un nido de progres haciendo propaganda progre 24/7.


----------



## KUTRONIO (30 Ene 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Y por el tío de la batería.



He vuelto a ver el video y sí parece que lo han sacado de una peli de romanos


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (30 Ene 2022)

JKL-2 dijo:


> Sí, y aun así es menos nocivo que la programación de performance regionalista queer de las gallegas y la reivindicación terf de Rigoberta.
> 
> La actuación de Chanel tiene un mínimo de esfuerzo o intencionalidad artística real, pasos de baile, coreografía elaborada, las Tanxugueiras podían haber quedado bien sin esa estética feista.



Debatir sobre estas "canciones" es como comparar la degustación de mierda de caballo con la de mierda de cerdo o la de vaca. ¿cuál es menos nociva? 

¿Esfuerzo artístico? ¿Intencionalidad real? ¿Coreografía elaborada? Vamos, que a usted mostrar explicitamente las posturas del Kamasutra en bragas y sujetador con un puticlub detrás y una tía cantando cómo elige a sus papuchis le pone cachondo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (30 Ene 2022)

Me encantaría verte viviendo en Rusia, seguro que lo disfrutarías muchísimo

Por cierto, Ucrania en español se escribe con c de capullo, con K es muy decadente al estilo NWO


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Primer top5 de eurofans

Chanel... 1


----------



## Juan Frioman Frizelme (30 Ene 2022)

De repente son todos reguetoneros los derechudos de este foro.
Ridículos


----------



## Octubrista (30 Ene 2022)

Pues la cubana tiene una letra que pone en evidencia a Irene Montero y su pasado, bien podría haber firmado esa letra la propia Irene:

“Si tengo un problema, no es monetary / Yo vuelvo loquito a todos los daddies / Yo siempre primera, nunca secondary / Apenas hago doom, doom / Con mi boom, boom / Y le tengo dando zoom, zoom”

No me extraña que Irene Montero apoyara a las de las tetas, para tapar su propio pasado.

Las de las tetas, estarán maldiciendo a la exconcubina y las podemitas por su apoyo, seguramente eso las ha condenado.


----------



## ArmiArma (30 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> O la Nueva Vascongada, con MENA y vagos mantenidos por obreros del metal engañados con una nacion monguer gobernada por posmodernos de mierda y una derechona rancia que les tanga todos los dias.



Oye, con los vascos no te metas que nuestra única aportación a Eurovisión han sido los de Mocedades con su romántica 'Eres tu' y ganarón.
Es que nos metéis en los sacos de todas las hostias aunque no digamos ni mú.

También te digo una cosa, a mi no me va mucho lo del folclore tradicional modernizado de las gallegas, pero creo sinceramente que estáis subestimado esa línea y como representación fuera hubiese funcionado comercial y posicionalmente mejor de lo que creéis. De hecho ya han dicho que la parte extranjera del jurado sí les había puntuado muy alto.

Pero eso, que a los vascos en lo de revindicar la internacionalización de su cultura tradicional por esa línea no creo que los hayas visto nunca.
y además si de exportar la fusión de cultura tadicional vasca y contemporánea se trata, nos damos más que por satisfechos para los restos con la gira de Madonna de 2012 y los pocos pero épicos minutos finales del canto Sagarra


----------



## Jake el perro (30 Ene 2022)

Ni sí ni no sino todo lo contrario.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Ene 2022)

Los que están contra el bullyng, los que están contra la discriminación, los que están contra los delitos de odio, los que están a favor de la salud mental, los que están contra el machismo, los que están contra el racismo, los que están a favor de la inmigración y contra la xenofóbia, los que están a favor de las mujeres empoderadas, los que están a favor de las mujeres sexualmente liberadas, los que están a favor del multiculturalismo.... acosando y haciendo bullyng a una mujer, racializada, inmigrante, que está empoderada y sexualmente liberada, con el fin de que sea discriminada y se quiebre su salud mental.

Así son los putos rojos, acusan a los demás de sus peores defectos, el principio de transposición, de los 11 principios de propaganda socialista.


----------



## JKL-2 (30 Ene 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Debatir sobre estas "canciones" es como comparar la degustación de mierda de caballo con la de mierda de cerdo o la de vaca. ¿cuál es menos nociva?
> 
> ¿Esfuerzo artístico? ¿Intencionalidad real? ¿Coreografía elaborada? Vamos, que a usted mostrar explicitamente las posturas del Kamasutra en bragas y sujetador con un puticlub detrás y una tía cantando cómo elige a sus papuchis le pone cachondo.



A ver creo que usted ni ha entendido el mensaje ni ha visto las actuaciones ni entiende la polémica.

Las presentaciones de las gallegas y de la Rigoberta eran literalmente "performances feministas", estaban a un paso de enviar directamente a las Tess cantando "El violador eres tú".

Lo de la cubana es básicamente el producto musical tipo MTV que se lleva vendiendo bien desde Madonna, adaptado a gustos latinos, tipo Shakira, JLO o Becky G, puede ser poco edificante pero es algo comercial y reconocible.

Y sí, puede gustar o no, pero tiene una coreografía y baile, las otras directamente se limitan a dar saltos y poner cara de malotas.

Dicho esto, en mi opinión, la única candidatura buena, con cierta calidad y una puesta en escena simple y elegante fue esta otra, que pasó desapercibida.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (30 Ene 2022)

JKL-2 dijo:


> A ver creo que usted ni ha entendido el mensaje ni ha visto las actuaciones ni entiende la polémica.
> 
> Las presentaciones de las gallegas y de la Rigoberta eran literalmente "performances feministas", estaban a un paso de enviar directamente a las Tess cantando "El violador eres tú".
> 
> ...



Son las dos caras de la misma moneda

—La una que te adiestra para convertirte en un depravado sexual, que vea a las mujeres como mera máquina de follar.

—Las otras que te dicen que "el violador eres tú", tal vez con razón, si has asimilado el discurso de la anterior.

Opuestas pero complementarias, pues se retroalimentan y hacen que siga girando la rueda infinitamente, la del NWO.

PD: Muy de acuerdo en lo de la opción más potable del vídeo


----------



## Alf_ET (30 Ene 2022)

Yo la acojo en mi cama


----------



## Pollepolle (30 Ene 2022)

Joer, no me puedo creer que haya gente que aguante la mierda de cancion de las gallegas. Una puta mierda de alaridos en dialecto, gaitas estridentes y panderetadas ramdon. Una puta mierda.

A ver si os enterais que la musica tradicional cuando la intentan adaptar a la musica moderna, solo salen cagarros insufribles.


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Ene 2022)

Ya tiene mi like y mi comentario,

CHANEL DIOSA 

*ROJOS HIJOSDEPUTAS A CHUPARLA*


----------



## Minsky Moment (31 Ene 2022)

España en Eurovisión, 1961-2021:



Hay algunas canciones que definitivamente no han pasado mucho a la historia que se diga. Goder, es que hay algunas que juraría que no las he escuchado en mi vida, y no digo las de los 60 y 70, que alguna también, hablo más bien de las de los 90-2000. Desapercibidas es poco.


----------



## capitan anchoa (31 Ene 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Yo he dejado de oir Radio 3 porque se ha convertido en un nido de progres haciendo propaganda progre 24/7.



RNE-3 es lavado de cerebro continuo, veganismo, ecolojetismo, NWO... y "eso" es la radio pública.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

Si a la gente cubana no podéis manipularla políticamente la racisteáis

hipocritazos! 



xicomalo dijo:


> Claro por eso desde Miami metieron el "patria y vida" para intentar hacer una revuelta en cuba verdad? y le dieron un grami y todo ... venga hombre ...


----------



## circodelia2 (31 Ene 2022)

Al menos en su coreografía no hay tios con faldas. 
....


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

Aunque a algunos moleste, Cuba es España.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

Tú mejor métete en tus cosas regionales para ser coherente con tu separatismo hispanófobo. 



Ibar dijo:


> Mira que hay buenos generos musicales en español que tienen que elegir a lo peor que ha salido de Latinoamérica.
> 
> En fin, esto de Benidormfest me recuerda a la película de No mires arriba dónde todos están agilipollados con banalidades.


----------



## zapatitos (31 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La victoria de la cubana sobre las brujas gallegas e Irene Montero ha comenzado una persecución sobre esta chica que hizo un número perfecto digno de final de Eurovision. Una tía a lo Jlo que tenia súper preparado todo
> su número.
> 
> 
> ...





Veo que a los superpatriotas más que los demás ya no os parece suficiente que España se convirtiera en una sucursal de la UE en lo económico y de la OTAN en lo militar sino que ahora también la habeis convertido en una sucursal de los tiraflechas en lo cultural.

Ah pero que no se nos olvide jamás que los antipatriotas y los antiespañoles somos siempre los demás, vosotros que aplaudís a las ocho estas mongoladas cuando aquí tradicionalmente ha habido siempre música un millón de veces mejor que toda esa subnormalada de ritmos panchitoides, jamás lo seríais por supuesto.

Saludos.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

Atontao, Cuba es Hispanidad. 

Tú mejor métete en tus rolletes regionales excluyentes, no es asunto tuyo lo identitario español. 



zapatitos dijo:


> Veo que a los superpatriotas más que los demás ya no os parece suficiente que España se convirtiera en una sucursal de la UE en lo económico y de la OTAN en lo militar sino que ahora también la habeis convertido en una sucursal de los tiraflechas en lo cultural.
> 
> Ah pero que no se nos olvide jamás que los antipatriotas y los antiespañoles somos siempre los demás, vosotros que aplaudís a las ocho estas mongoladas cuando aquí tradicionalmente ha habido siempre música un millón de veces mejor que toda esa subnormalada de ritmos panchitoides, jamás lo seríais por supuesto.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Atontao, Cuba es Hispanidad.
> 
> Tú mejor métete en tus rolletes regionales excluyentes, no es asunto tuyo lo identitario español.




¿El regatón o como cojones se llame eso que toca y canta la tiparraca esa es hispanidad identitaria?

Y tú mejor métete a la iglesia de tu barrio a rezar padrenuestros y a ponerle cirios a la virgen para que te perdone tus pecados y tu falta de cerebro y de inteligencia que los asuntos mundanos y terrenales no son para los meapilas, subnormal que solo eres un subnormal.,

Saludos.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (31 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿El regatón o como cojones se llame eso que toca y canta la tiparraca esa es hispanidad identitaria?
> 
> Y tú mejor métete a la iglesia de tu barrio a rezar padrenuestros y a ponerle cirios a la virgen para que te perdone tus pecados y tu falta de cerebro y de inteligencia que los asuntos mundanos y terrenales no son para los meapilas, subnormal que solo eres un subnormal.,
> 
> Saludos.



anda ponte la boina y tira pal pueblo, esta batalla se te queda grande


----------



## zapatitos (31 Ene 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> anda ponte la boina y tira pal pueblo, esta batalla se te queda grande




A vosotros si que os quedan grandes el garrote, el botijo, la azada y las abarcas, gañanes de pueblo.

Lo que os jode que os canten las verdades de que muy españoles y mucho españoles pero después solo sois una sucursal de todo el puto mundo   

Saludos.


----------



## Sir Connor (31 Ene 2022)

Tenian que enviar a Julito Iglesias....


----------



## kettlebell (31 Ene 2022)

[


MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Como os manipulan para
> con una mierda de música exoeuropea, con una letra de mierda, con palabras anglosajonas intercaladas cada dos por tres, metiéndo subliminalmente la dosis de narigudez requerida ( Shlomo=Slomo) Os parezca una victoria
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 925579






Que significa eso de slomo? Y el gesto de los dedos?





Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 925444
> 
> 
> Hasta la novia de Isco nos apoya



Sugarbabies apoyándose entre ellas, lógico y esperable.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (31 Ene 2022)

geral dijo:


> No. Es peor. Es lo que chapurrean los españoles con fracaso escolar para dárselas de algo. Afortunadamente, comunican a catalanes, valencianos, mallorquines, vascos y gallegos que el castellano no sirve para ser cantado y que debe mezclarse con el inglés choni.
> 
> Un gran zasca para el supremacismo del castellano.
> 
> ...



Virgen santa!Estos versos los envidiaria el propio Antonio Machado. 

Let,s go. Aqueste ani si


----------



## V. Crawley (31 Ene 2022)

Volkova dijo:


> En eso estoy de acuerdo, pero me jode porque la canción es buena.



Tampoco es para tanto. Era una premisa interesante pero la dejaron planísima, no tiene dinámicas, es todo el tiempo lo mismo. Si vas a experimentar con ese género, lo más interesante es eso, jugar con las dinámicas. 

Eso sí, ellas cantan muy bien, iban que parecía un puto disco. Pero entre que musicalmente es plana, la actitud de las paisanas resultaba amenazante y malrollera, la puesta en escena fue horrible y ridícula, y la letra era "que vengan más moronigros", pues que les den por culo. No me duele nada que las hayan tirado.

Lo único que me gustó visualmente fueron las panderetas negras. Si al menos hubieran tenido el buen gusto de dejarse de rojadas ridículas, y hubieran escrito una letra evocadora, llena de bruma y misterio, y montado una puesta en escena acorde a ese sentimiento, yo iría con ellas a pesar de lo poco currada que está la música.


----------



## escalador (31 Ene 2022)

Y ya si va vestida de goyesca version porno, me rindo a sus pies





Y


----------



## Furymundo (31 Ene 2022)

la tipica dicotomia liberal ( derechas ) comunista ( izquierdas ) 
se representa en esta mierda.

No amigos como NS me la suda esa mierda.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (31 Ene 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> No pienso apoyar a una americana nigga regaytonera ni aunque los rojos tampoco lo hagan.



No me he terminado el jilo. ¿Que cojones hacemos que no le hacemos a Eurovision lo que le hizo recientemente Hungria? Un a Tomar Por Culo!


----------



## Divad (31 Ene 2022)

Luego os quejáis de que todas son putas, interesadas y sois los primeros en propagar el pagafantismo 

La letra es pura basura...


Un saludo a su amo para que sepáis quien iba a ganar...


Spoiler




Ver archivo adjunto 926213




Ya había trabajado con el jurado y repiten al mismo bailarín chino ese que parece que es el que más eurovisión se ha chupado xd






Más coincidencias del tongazo que se mascaba...


Incumple las normas


Una puta mierda de show controlado por una mafia sacando al escenario y vendiendo a europa el programa que se viene...

Ya podrían reinventarse y sacar otra puta mierda menos descarada o dejar de regalar pasta a bandas de subnormalidades que cada vez entretienen a menos gente...


----------



## geral (31 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> A ver comemierda lo del "cacao" te lo explico yo en dos frases. QUE NOS LA PONE DURA VER COMO OS REFRIEGAN LOS HOCICOS.
> 
> Leer a tu novio Xicorretrasado abriendo hilo tras hilo sin parar con el culo abierto y como un clavel reventón. Que lleva ya más temas sobre este asunto que sobre la oligofrénica de la Yoli.
> 
> ...



Veo que sabes insultar. Debes ser muy apreciado en tu entorno. Por mi parte, viendo lo que tienes que aportar, te bloqueo.


----------



## nate (31 Ene 2022)

Una petarda sin gracia con una canción aburrida que gana a unas feminazis locas de remate que hablan de una teta agresiva.

Todo correcto. Panorama musical español que nos venden.


----------



## curvilineo (31 Ene 2022)

Seas rojo o azul el tema es un mojón.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (31 Ene 2022)

nate dijo:


> Una petarda sin gracia con una canción aburrida que gana a unas feminazis locas de remate que hablan de una teta agresiva.
> 
> Todo correcto. Panorama musical español que nos venden.



Para mí la victoria sería que dejásemos de presentarnos a esa mierda, o que directamente empezásemos a mandar grupos de folk duro en plan Nuevo Mester de Juglaría o Mayalde, ya que vamos a quedar como el culo, por lo menos que sea mostrando nuestra música tradicional.


----------



## omin0na (31 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Una tia que gano por el voto de 6 frente al voto de la gente ... una con a cancion de regeton machista que dice que no importa si una mujer no tienen dinero mientras tenga hombres detras de ella, todo bien según los reaccionarios



El machista eres tu, que no dejas que cante lo que quiera.

Ella es libre de hacer lo que quiera,ya esta un hombre decidiendo que es correcto que haga una mujer.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (31 Ene 2022)

No entiendo una mierda.
Ahora la mulata cubana "racializada" pancho-americana resulta que es facha, y unas gallegas, como Franco, son la opcion progresista??
Pero esta gente que cojones tiene en la cabeza? 
Que pereza de pais...


----------



## Helion + (31 Ene 2022)

Maricas hablando de festis de maicas


----------



## antonio estrada (31 Ene 2022)

La Chanel esa es un tío, no?

La forma más segura de saber si una tía es un travelo o no, es mirar al esqueleto. Las mujeres tienen las clavículas arqueadas, en la parte del hombro hacia abajo y en la parte del pecho hacia arriba. Los hombres las tenemos paralelas al suelo.













Otro hombre







Una mujer, por comparar:







La Chanel esta tiene (o tuvo) rabo.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

que te autorrecluyass en tu korral y no te metas en los temas de ámbito hispánico del que reniegas

atontao!



zapatitos dijo:


> ¿El regatón o como cojones se llame eso que toca y canta la tiparraca esa es hispanidad identitaria?
> 
> Y tú mejor métete a la iglesia de tu barrio a rezar padrenuestros y a ponerle cirios a la virgen para que te perdone tus pecados y tu falta de cerebro y de inteligencia que los asuntos mundanos y terrenales no son para los meapilas, subnormal que solo eres un subnormal.,
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## pepeleches (31 Ene 2022)

Se nos olvida la pregunta importante: quién decidió que se eligiera entre esta gente. 

Obviamente no lo vi, pero ante el revuelo (político, que no musical...) me dio por escuchar las opciones y eran todo mierdas infumables. Eso sí, todas muy reivindicativas, todas muy empoderadoras de la mujer o muy nacionalistas periféricas. 

Igual el gran tongo no es elegir una u otra opción, sino elegir a los participantes...

Por supuesto, están los imbéciles en los medios y en twitter hablando 100% de política, no hay un caso en que defiendan la canción musicalmente.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (31 Ene 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Tenian que enviar a Julito Iglesias....



Y sacaría 0 points,como le ocurrió a Bonnie Tayler
Esta mierda hace mucho que dejó de ser un concurso musical.
Los votos están dados de antemano,los "jurados profesionales" pasteleados

El talento no cuenta para nada,ya que el show está concebido para chortis con más tetas que cerebro y para twenkies(gayers jovencitos pasivos)

Así que a diferencia de los años 60 o 70 ningún artista consagrado quiere acudir a este evento para ser humillado.


----------



## Michael_Knight (31 Ene 2022)

He aquí al único progre (que no progresista) que ha sabido hacer una lectura correcta de la situación; la chica es mujer e inmigrante y por lo tanto intocable. El resto de progres (que no progresistas) que se han tirado a degüello contra ella en breve tendrán que volver a salir a recoger cable y desdecirse.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)

El sindicato CC OO de TVE pide "dejar sin efecto" el triunfo de Chanel e investigar las "notables irregularidades"


Sigue la polémica por la victoria de Chanel en el Benidorm Fest. A las críticas de los espectadores, que han usado las redes sociales para denunciar "tongo" en la elección de la catalana para representar a España en Eurovisión, se han unido también los propios sindicatos de RTVE, que piden...




www.20minutos.es





Hasta que no vaya SU candidato no paran


----------



## Shudra (31 Ene 2022)

A mí Jewrovisión me la pela, pero ver algo que haga daño a los progres me nutre.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

los sindicatos de RTVE, al cuestionar quién y cómo se eligió al jurado... acaban de autoseñalarse, reconocimiento implícitamente que el resultado de todo este tipo de espectáculos se reduce a la elección del jurado

por cierto, la apelación al tema de nacionalidad vuelve a dejar con el culo al aire al progrerío, colectivo en realidad más racista que ningún otro

el mundillo del espectáculo está de por sí podrido, así que apelar a que si esta chavala hace letras más o menos políticamente correctas es de chiste


----------



## Mabuse (31 Ene 2022)

Mientras no acabe denunciada por plagiar al menos dos docenas de otras canciones plagiadas al menos se guardarán las apariencias.


----------



## zapatitos (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> que te autorrecluyass en tu korral y no te metas en los temas de ámbito hispánico del que reniegas
> 
> atontao!




El que se tiene que autorrecluir eres tú en la iglesia de tu barrio para hacer reflexión y penitencia y no meterte en los asuntos que no te competen porque ya lo dijo el Hijo de Dios "Mi Reino no es de este mundo" así que métete en los asuntos de tu Reino de Otro Mundo y déjanos a los de este puto mundo en paz.

Saludos.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

a tu korraaaaal... ocúpate de tus korraladak



zapatitos dijo:


> El que se tiene que autorrecluir eres tú en la iglesia de tu barrio para hacer reflexión y penitencia y no meterte en los asuntos que no te competen porque ya lo dijo el Hijo de Dios "Mi Reino no es de este mundo" así que métete en los asuntos de tu Reino de Otro Mundo y déjanos a los de este puto mundo en paz.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> a tu korraaaaal... ocúpate de tus korraladak




Que siiiiiii fariseo.

Saludos.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

a tu korraaaal... separatista!



zapatitos dijo:


> Que siiiiiii fariseo.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Furymundo (31 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> A esta chica americana que hace videos de eurovision (en los últimos añosnlos yankees han descubierto eurovision por YouTube y les flipa), le gusta



se siente representada por la mulata.

España = Mulatolandia


----------



## zapatitos (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> a tu korraaaal... separatista!


----------



## Gotthard (31 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> El sindicato CC OO de TVE pide "dejar sin efecto" el triunfo de Chanel e investigar las "notables irregularidades"
> 
> 
> Sigue la polémica por la victoria de Chanel en el Benidorm Fest. A las críticas de los espectadores, que han usado las redes sociales para denunciar "tongo" en la elección de la catalana para representar a España en Eurovisión, se han unido también los propios sindicatos de RTVE, que piden...
> ...



Valiente panda de hijos de puta. A ver, es un puto JURADO, y como tales, pueden dar la puntuación que les salga de las gónadas, que para eso son un JURADO. No es que haya llegado alguien a echar papeletas de mas o haya modificado los datos en el ordenador como se suele hacer en Podemos.

Los sindicatos, como de costumbre, metiendose donde no les llaman y justificando cada vez mas ser disueltos por decreto en cuanto entre un gobierno que tenga claras las cosas que hay que hacer (y no me refiero a vox, me refiero a un milagro).


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


>


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Lovecraf (31 Ene 2022)

Los sindicatos subvencionados de TVE piden declarar no válido el Benidorm fest.


*Los sindicatos de RTVE piden "dejar sin efecto" la victoria de Chanel en el Benidorm Fest*
Madrid

31/01/2022 09:35Actualizado a 31/01/2022 10:10
La victoria de Chanel en el Benidorm Fest que la ha convertido en la candidata de España para Eurovisión 2022 sigue generando polémica. A las acusaciones de tongo, los mensajes de odio recibidos en Twitter contra la artista y la petición de Podemos en Galicia para que RTVE dé una explicación de las votaciones en el Congreso, ahora llega el turno de los sindicatos de la cadena pública. 

Y es que, según un comunicado que han hecho público, se pide "dejar sin efecto" la victoria de Chanel e investigar las "notables irregularidades" que según los sindicatos se habrían producido durante la final del Benidorm Fest que se llevó a cabo este sábado noche.






Chanel, momentos después de proclamarse ganadora del Benidorm Fest

EFELee también Héctor Farrés





"Las presuntas irregularidades son importantes, tan notables que se debería dejar sin efecto la elección de la canción que representará a España en el Festival de Eurovisión", apuntan desde CC.OO., donde piden que "las distintas direcciones implicadas deben aclarar, de manera urgente, cómo y quién seleccionó al jurado del Benidorm Fest". 

También exigen que "con la misma urgencia" RTVE haga públicas "las actas de las votaciones y las incidencias registradas, todas en su conjunto". "RTVE debe aclarar urgentemente las relaciones entre miembros del jurado y la cantante Chanel Terrero" e insisten en que "debe quedar claro si hay conflicto de intereses, debe quedar claro el sentido del voto de las personas que, en el jurado, tienen o han tenido relación con la cantante ganadora del festival".

Lee también Javier Silvestre





Eso sí, no olvidan desde este sindicato en "hacer un reconocimiento muy especial al conjunto de profesionales de RTVE que, con un excelente trabajo, han demostrado la capacidad de producción que tiene la Corporación. La profesionalidad y calidad del trabajo que se ha demostrado debe servir de punto de arranque para la RTVE que necesitamos".

Sin embargo, el comunicado insiste en que RTVE tiene que responder a "muchas" preguntas: "¿Cuáles fueron los criterios para seleccionar al jurado? ¿Existen o han existido relaciones profesionales entre miembros del jurado y la cantante ganadora? ¿Qué reflejan las actas de las votaciones? ¿Bajo qué argumentos el jurado procedió a votar a las/los participantes?".

Hay que recordar que RTVE admitía ayer mediante un comunicado ser "consciente" de la "controversia" sobre el proceso de elección del candidato a Eurovisión 2022 y se comprometía a "abrir un diálogo participativo para mejorar, de cara a próximas ediciones, todo el proceso del Benidorm Fest". La polémica sigue creciendo.


----------



## PORRON (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

a ver cómo justifican desbancar a esta chica cuando ya en Europa la están considerando una de las favoritas


----------



## pampero21 (31 Ene 2022)

Hay que ser idiota para apoyar esta mierda de canción. La tipa ni es española y encima canta una mierda de letra que tira para atrás.


Además, que el público ha votado y querían a las Taxungueiras.

Me parece no respetar una mierda el voto de la gente y que aquí hay de por medio corrupción y robo de pasta e intereses con dinero público.

Ya lo de politizar una mierda de canción... Porque está claro que lo que hay aquí es corrupción.

EDITO: Que conste que llevo años sin ver este programa y me da igual.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

Aunque tu xenófobo reproche valiese para algo, resulta que la chavala es cubana y por tanto española.





pampero21 dijo:


> Hay que ser idiota para apoyar esta mierda de canción. La tipa ni es española y encima canta una mierda de letra que tira para atrás.
> 
> 
> Además, que el público ha votado y querían a las Taxungueiras.
> ...


----------



## carlitros_15 (31 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Una tia que gano por el voto de 6 frente al voto de la gente ... una con a cancion de regeton machista que dice que no importa si una mujer no tienen dinero mientras tenga hombres detras de ella, todo bien según los reaccionarios



Parecería que está describiendo la carrera política de Irene Montero...


----------



## zapatitos (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


>


----------



## Guanotopía (31 Ene 2022)

__





Keith Kahn-Harris — Wikipédia







www.no-regime.com


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


>


----------



## eltonelero (31 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> chanel nº5 , ese nombre se ponen muchas prostitutas latinas por cierto.. jaja como se descojonan de vosotros...
> 
> no me extrañaria que fuera una putilla que se lo hacia al jefe de tve ( eso es una casa de putas en sentido literal contado por los que trabajan ahi)
> 
> y haber si os creeis que la otra no es una pantomima preparada , Rigoberta Menchu como la india aquella ...os cagan diarrea en boca..



a ver si te crees que todo esto es un plan maquiavélico magistralmente orquestado.

Tenían varios grupos, todos con su ración de mierda y nwo.
Los rojos han rabiado porque no les ha salido la mierda que ellos opinan que tiene mas NWO y feminazismo, y ha salido una reguetonera cubana.
No está planificado ni es un plan maestro, simplemente es todo una mierda pero como niños malcriados los progres se quejan de que no ha salido la mierda que ellos querían.



Michael_Knight dijo:


> He aquí al único progre (que no progresista) que ha sabido hacer una lectura correcta de la situación; la chica es mujer e inmigrante y por lo tanto intocable. El resto de progres (que no progresistas) que se han tirado a degüello contra ella en breve tendrán que volver a salir a recoger cable y desdecirse.



Echenique siempre sabe jugar la baza de podemita comedido y con razocinio... algo asi como el poli bueno de los podemitas... pero ya no engaña


----------



## imaginARIO (31 Ene 2022)

Menuda representación querían y tenemos.


----------



## 917 (31 Ene 2022)

Ella está buenísima, es una especie de JLO joven, pero la canción no vale un pimiento. Es un absurdo, sin letra ni melodía.
Lo que no significa que no pueda ganar Eurovisiónn, cosas mas raras se han visto...


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Menuda representación querían y tenemos.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 926392
> ...



hace un rato he mirado el vídeo de las gallegas, veo que a nivel moral no mejora en nada al rollo provocativo latino de la cubana, con el agravante de que aparte de estéticamente desagradable -en plan bruxas aquelárricas- es que me fastidia el botín que todo el progrerío separatista ha logrado hacer de la música tradicional gallega, que es muy digna, pero toda esta oleada de seudo folcloristas han acabado por degradar


----------



## Mabuse (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> a ver cómo justifican desbancar a esta chica cuando ya en Europa la están considerando una de las favoritas





Divad dijo:


> Luego os quejáis de que todas son putas, interesadas y sois los primeros en propagar el pagafantismo
> 
> La letra es pura basura...
> 
> ...



Parece que el voto popular no daba una mierda por la chanel esta e iba con las gallegas y la de la teta. Vistos los vídeos no me extraña, la chanel es algo que ya se ha visto tantas veces que aburre, habría más posibilidades incluso mandando al esqueleto de Massiel a repetir su actuación ya que al menos el lalalá era original. Las gallegas son originales y cercanas, lo que cantan es una versión un poco tuneada de canciones tradicionales que se cantan a diario en toda Jalisia, lo e la teta, aparte de la espléndida rotundidad de las cantantes esas, pues no es tan malo ni canta a refrito y aceite recliclado de tasca chunga como la que eligió el jurado.

Por cierto, parece que cuando el público se lo tomó a cachindeo y eligieron el frtikismo del chikilicuatre, la canción llegó a ser número uno en varios países.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Parece que el voto popular no daba una mierda por la chanel esta e iba con las gallegas y la de la teta. Vistos los vídeos no me extraña, la chanel es algo que ya se ha visto tantas veces que aburre, habría más posibilidades incluso mandando al esqueleto de Massiel a repetir su actuación ya que al menos el lalalá era original. Las gallegas son originales y cercanas, lo que cantan es una versión un poco tuneada de canciones tradicionales que se cantan a diario en toda Jalisia, lo e la teta, aparte de la espléndida rotundidad de las cantantes esas, pues no es tan malo ni canta a refrito y aceite recliclado de tasca chunga como la que eligió el jurado.
> 
> Por cierto, parece que cuando el público se lo tomó a cachindeo y eligieron el frtikismo del chikilicuatre, la canción llegó a ser número uno en varios países.



ya puse mi comentario respecto a las gallegas, un destrozo antiestético del folclore gallego, en lo meramente técnico musical bien pero en lo demás un desastre... en Eurovisión sí que está ya muy visto el rollo este de tunear música tradicional de cada país, creo que fueron los suecos quienes comenzaron con la última ola en este sentido


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)

Chanel top 5

Oranguteiras 12


----------



## Mabuse (31 Ene 2022)

Ilustro lo que mandamos a eurovisiòn a este año con un ejemplo práctico que todos podemos recrear en casa.


----------



## zapatitos (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


>





Ya que pones música sacra al menos ponla de calidad y no esa mierda, que solo eres un meapilas de posturitas y pastel.

Saludos.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Ilustro lo que mandamos a eurovisiòn a este año con un ejemplo práctico que todos podemos recrear en casa.



qué crack el vejete, jaja, me he reido


----------



## Mabuse (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ya puse mi comentario respecto a las gallegas, un destrozo antiestético del folclore gallego, en lo meramente técnico musical bien pero en lo demás un desastre... en Eurovisión sí que está ya muy visto el rollo este de tunear música tradicional de cada país, creo que fueron los suecos quienes comenzaron con la última ola en este sentido



Bueno, a veces funciona pra popularizar el invento. No a todo el mundo le gustaría esto porque va muy en crudo.

Pero le ponemos un sampleo y un gatito y todo el mundo de pronto ya conoce la canción sin además estropearla demasiado.



PD, es acojonante lo que se puede hacer con un puto violín de dos cuerdas y la voz humana.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

no tienes ni repajolera idea, pero ya te he hecho progresar en lo que enlazas

al final la calidad vence a la basura



zapatitos dijo:


> Ya que pones música sacra al menos ponla de calidad y no esa mierda, que solo eres un meapilas de posturitas y pastel.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

en recración mongola lo más cañero es esto





Mabuse dijo:


> Bueno, a veces funciona pra popularizar el invento. No a todo el mundo le gustaría esto porque va muy en crudo.
> 
> Pero le ponemos un sampleo y un gatito y todo el mundo de pronto ya conoce la canción sin además estropearla demasiado.
> 
> ...


----------



## zapatitos (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> no tienes ni repajolera idea, pero ya te he hecho progresar en lo que enlazas
> 
> al final la calidad vence a la basura




Pero si no lo has escuchado ni sabes ni quien son, yo a Maite la llevo escuchando un montón de años que no solo de punk vive el hombre, gilipollas.

Saludos.


----------



## Dj Puesto (31 Ene 2022)

¿Por qué canta como si fuese cubana? No se supone que es catalana?

Me parece una basura de primer nivel pero siempre mejor basura a secas que basura ideológica.


----------



## Mabuse (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> en recración mongola lo más cañero es esto



Me molan un huevo, pero sigo quedándome con el que graba vídeos cutres en mitad de la nada.


----------



## Michael_Knight (31 Ene 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Echenique siempre sabe jugar la baza de podemita comedido y con razocinio... algo asi como el poli bueno de los podemitas... pero ya no engaña



Es Errejón.


----------



## Hermericus (31 Ene 2022)

Chanel es un BODRIO.


----------



## Lubinillo (31 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La victoria de la cubana sobre las brujas gallegas e Irene Montero ha comenzado una persecución sobre esta chica que hizo un número perfecto digno de final de Eurovision. Una tía a lo Jlo que tenia súper preparado todo
> su número.
> 
> 
> ...



ajajajajaa si si la de la España normal. Vamos no me jodas, la tal Chanel un 10 pero la canción es un truñor reguetonero que no pinta nada en eurovision. A no ser que la España normal sea la del tuerking, la del perreo y la de la panchitada.


----------



## Lubinillo (31 Ene 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> No pasa otro año sin que en nuestro país se dignen a presentar una sola propuesta ganadora, lleva siendo así desde hace décadas...el año pasado la representación de España era de vergüenza ajena y es que, señores, aquí todo se politiza y se masmierdiza. En España hay músicos excelentes, se podría presentar un tema ganador sobradamente pero parece que aquí se lo toman siempre a cachondeo y buscan boicotear SIEMPRE a España presentando canciones de mierda. El jurado no conoce el mercado, las tendencias y no sabe presentar algo fresco y nuevo, pero a la vez con punch.
> 
> Del año pasado, me quedo con estos:
> 
> ...



Creo que la ultima vez que gano España, la factura fue tal que ya no quieren volver a ganar


----------



## Cazarr (31 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La victoria de la cubana sobre las brujas gallegas



Ya estamos comprando su discurso. Mal vamos.

Serán gallegas pero de brujas no tienen ni los pelos del coño. No os confundáis: no son las hijas de ninguna bruja que quisieran quemar.


----------



## Manoliko (31 Ene 2022)

Y una polla voy a apoyar que a mi país lo represente una puta panchita meneando el culo al son de ritmos afroamericanos. Que las demás sean una payasas asquerosas no convierte a esta en una representante digna.


----------



## pampero21 (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Aunque tu xenófobo reproche valiese para algo, resulta que la chavala es cubana y por tanto española.



Y letra 100% española. 


Me da igual tío, es innegable de que hay algún tipo de interés... Si el jurado está para que no entre alguien troll. Los que no han pasado no han sido ningún troll.... Vota la gente y la chica esta saca un 11% y hay otros grupos que sacan un 40% o un 20%.. Porque entra la del 11% de apoyo


----------



## Saco de papas (31 Ene 2022)

Aqui todos somos amigos chico.


----------



## Ibar (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Tú mejor métete en tus cosas regionales para ser coherente con tu separatismo hispanófobo.



Déjare de meterme cuando mi dinero no esté involucrado en los tejemanejes de RTVE.


----------



## Furymundo (31 Ene 2022)

pampero21 dijo:


> Hay que ser idiota para apoyar esta mierda de canción. *La tipa ni es española *y encima canta una mierda de letra que tira para atrás.
> 
> 
> Además, que el público ha votado y querían a las Taxungueiras.
> ...



RACISTA, FASCISTA NAZI FRANCO PANTANO. XILOFONO. FACHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

y MACHISTA.

a que si @xicomaIo ? 

@xicomalo


----------



## Feriri88 (31 Ene 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Parece que el voto popular no daba una mierda por la chanel esta e iba con las gallegas y la de la teta. Vistos los vídeos no me extraña, la chanel es algo que ya se ha visto tantas veces que aburre, habría más posibilidades incluso mandando al esqueleto de Massiel a repetir su actuación ya que al menos el lalalá era original. Las gallegas son originales y cercanas, lo que cantan es una versión un poco tuneada de canciones tradicionales que se cantan a diario en toda Jalisia, lo e la teta, aparte de la espléndida rotundidad de las cantantes esas, pues no es tan malo ni canta a refrito y aceite recliclado de tasca chunga como la que eligió el jurado.
> 
> Por cierto, parece que cuando el público se lo tomó a cachindeo y eligieron el frtikismo del chikilicuatre, la canción llegó a ser número uno en varios países.





Originales?

Eurovision lleva teniendo 1 o 2 canciones folk modernas por edición desde hace 20 años


Latinadas puras

Jamás 


El latineo está de moda
Despacito fue número 1 en EEUU

Hemos tenido estos años a países del este intentando copiar este estilo
Haciendo canciones en medio español

Fuego por Chipre
Huracán por Serbia



Toda Europa decía


Y como coños España no lleva justo lo que está triunfando siendo la que más cerca está está esto

Por qué si


España está culturalmente más cerca del latineo que Serbia


Pues este año vamos con latineo PURO. No del Hacendado


Cubana cantando una canción propia de Jlo y moviendo el culo como una diva de los Grammy latinos


----------



## Furymundo (31 Ene 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Ya estamos comprando su discurso. Mal vamos.
> 
> Serán gallegas pero de brujas no tienen ni los pelos del coño. No os confundáis: no son las hijas de ninguna bruja que quisieran quemar.



parecen las hijas de alguna gitana de extrarradio 

muy celtas y muy norte. por supuesto.


----------



## Feriri88 (31 Ene 2022)

Comentario más escuchado del resto de europeos (y yankees que llevan años interesándose por eurovision)


Por fin España lleva lo que pedíamos


Un tema movido, latino, bailable


Y no una típica balada moñas


Nos pedían ESTO



Por cierto. Aquí la gente quejándose de que la cultura celta nunca la hemos llevado

España 2013. Ahce dos días

El sueño de morfeo
Grupo asturiano de aires celtas y una gaita en su inicio

La canción no estaba mal. Otra cosa que Raquel del Rosario gritaba como una cerda


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Comentario más escuchado del resto de europeos (y yankees que llevan años interesándose por eurovision)
> 
> 
> Por fin España lleva lo que pedíamos
> ...


----------



## Feriri88 (31 Ene 2022)

Opiniones de una madre inglesa






Este negro usano flipando con el baile


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

Tu dinero? Vaya jeta le echais.. 



Ibar dijo:


> Déjare de meterme cuando mi dinero no esté involucrado en los tejemanejes de RTVE.


----------



## Ibar (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Tu dinero? Vaya jeta le echais..



Sí, el mío y el de todos los cotizantes.

Así que seguiré diciendo que esa canción es una basura.


----------



## Mabuse (31 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Originales?
> 
> Eurovision lleva teniendo 1 o 2 canciones folk modernas por edición desde hace 20 años
> 
> ...



Sí, originales, esto no es folk celta de mierda salido de las pajas mentales de un jipi de playa, es auténtico folk popular, como el jondo, algo que se canta y escucha de verdad en la calle y nb o en las asociaciones culturales regadas de millones.
El latineo es la mayor mierda que se ha hecho musicalmente desde la popularización del vals vienés. No me siento identificado en absoluto por una música hecha por y para el lumpen emigrado a los barrios pobres de las ciudades estadounidenses más infames. Hasta la Tigresa del Norte tiene más gracia y arte que una choni poligonera haciendo el subnormal.

Despacito es una mierda pinchada en un palo se justifique como se justifique, y le aseguro que he oído justificaciones hechas por músicos profesionales que a la segunda copa ya dicen que todo lo que dijeron al principio es para quedar bien y no perder trabajos en esta sociedad de mierda.

Si a la gente le gusta la mierda ¿debemos sumarnos al envenenamiento masivo y fabricar mierda o nuestro deber como seres racionales y como humanos es no colaborar con la intoxicación? Europa dice, europa dice. A ver si dejamos el papanatismo aparcado de una puta vez y paramos de adorar a unas culturas que lo más grande que han dado a la humanidad es plagios de lo que hemos hecho los latinos.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

no, los de tu pueblo sois extractores neto, y es que aunque fuese alrevés, NO ES ASUNTO VUESTRO LO QUE SE HACE EN EL RESTO DE ESPAÑA, desde el momento en que renegáis



Ibar dijo:


> Sí, el mío y el de todos los cotizantes.
> 
> Así que seguiré diciendo que esa canción es una basura.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

ya, pero es nuestra mierda, ya se barrerá a medida que vayamos mejorando la sociedad, ya hemos consumido suficiente basura anglo, que ni siquiera para tararear valía



Mabuse dijo:


> Sí, originales, esto no es folk celta de mierda salido de las pajas mentales de un jipi de playa, es auténtico folk popular, como el jondo, algo que se canta y escucha de verdad en la calle y nb o en las asociaciones culturales regadas de millones.
> El latineo es la mayor mierda que se ha hecho musicalmente desde la popularización del vals vienés. No me siento identificado en absoluto por una música hecha por y para el lumpen emigrado a los barrios pobres de las ciudades estadounidenses más infames. Hasta la Tigresa del Norte tiene más gracia y arte que una choni poligonera haciendo el subnormal.
> 
> Despacito es una mierda pinchada en un palo se justifique como se justifique, y le aseguro que he oído justificaciones hechas por músicos profesionales que a la segunda copa ya dicen que todo lo que dijeron al principio es para quedar bien y no perder trabajos en esta sociedad de mierda.
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

lo gallegos acabarán sumándose a las ola, lo hacen con todo, simplemente que allí llegan siempre más tarde


----------



## Feriri88 (31 Ene 2022)

Este controlador aéreo filipino opina que tiene aires a actuación de Supebowl


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Originales?
> 
> Eurovision lleva teniendo 1 o 2 canciones folk modernas por edición desde hace 20 años
> 
> ...



es que es de cajón, además resulta que concretamente el electro latino es producto español--> Juan Magán


----------



## Ibar (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> no, los de tu pueblo sois extractores neto, y es que aunque fuese alrevés, NO ES ASUNTO VUESTRO LO QUE SE HACE EN EL RESTO DE ESPAÑA, desde el momento en que renegáis



Y según tú no puedo opinar sobre una canción?
Definitivamente te falta un hervor.

Sigue mamándola con tu hispanity si estas ready, para mi es secondary, no es mi party.
Sigue haciendo zoom zoom, daddy.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

se coherente, independízate y habla de las cosas de tu korrala en algún forua con los de tu pueblo y tal...



Ibar dijo:


> Y según tú no puedo opinar sobre una canción?
> Definitivamente te falta un hervor.
> 
> Sigue mamándola con tu hispanity si estas ready, para mi es secondary, no es mi party.
> Sigue haciendo zoom zoom, daddy.


----------



## Mabuse (31 Ene 2022)

Ah, y no es el primer latineo. Estos rusos ya lo hicieron, y bien. Respetando las raíces de la música popular afrocaribeña, con sentido del humor, coreografía cuidada y oiginalidad. Es pegadiza y uno se descojona con ellos, no de ellos como va a ocurrir con la poligonera.



Se nota que Cervantes es uno de los cinco autores más leídos en Rusia.


----------



## Ibar (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> se coherente, independízate y habla de las cosas de tu korrala en algún forua con los de tu pueblo y tal...



Como haces tú? Ah no, que hablas de mi "korrala" cuando no es tu party.


----------



## tolomeo (31 Ene 2022)

Es una mierda , pero es loque le gusta a la mayoría de la gente, y la chavala lo hace bien aparte que está como un queso.

Las otras dos son peores:
Las rianxeiras en puesta de escena y mensaje una puta mierda , 
y la otra progre todo ello una puta mierda sideral


----------



## Feriri88 (31 Ene 2022)

Sois los galeses de España

Esquineros follando entre primos en aldeas brumosas


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

no sois imparciales, estaríais ridiculizando ese vídeo si se presentarsen como españoles

la cubana les da mil vueltas, sin más, incluído al gordito de los "movimientos"



Mabuse dijo:


> Ah, y no es el primer latineo. Estos rusos ya lo hicieron, y bien. Respetando las raíces de la música popular afrocaribeña, con sentido del humor, coreografía cuidada y oiginalidad. Es pegadiza y uno se descojona con ellos, no de ellos como va a ocurrir con la poligonera.
> 
> 
> 
> Se nota que Cervantes es uno de los cinco autores más leídos en Rusia.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

yo a mi corral no lo excluyo ni de España ni de la Hispanidad, tú y los tuyos sí, sed coherentes y meteros en vuestras aldeanadas... pues, oyes!



Ibar dijo:


> Como haces tú? Ah no, que hablas de mi "korrala" cuando no es tu party.


----------



## Mabuse (31 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Opiniones de una madre inglesa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anglos, negrocs y un filipino opinando que es como el supertazón de esa copia cutre, violenta y aburrida del rugby. Y nos debemos sentir orgullosos de que la escoria nos alabe.


----------



## Mabuse (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> no sois imparciales, estaríais ridiculizando ese vídeo si se presentarsen como españoles
> 
> la cubana les da mil vueltas, sin más, incluído al gordito de los "movimientos"



A í siempre me gustó el chiquilicuatre, y Little Big son uno de los grupos que más me gustan a pesar de que el tecno no me va en absoluto. El braguetón es mierda, es un hecho tan innegable como que la choni es fea como un callo en el ojo del culo. Parece Ángela Molina cuando se estrelló contra el muro, y es una cría.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

no si... ya se ve por dónde vas y qué criterio gastas

en fin



Mabuse dijo:


> A í *siempre me gustó el chiquilicuatre*, y Little Big son uno de los grupos que más me gustan a pesar de que el tecno no me va en absoluto. El braguetón es mierda, es un hecho tan innegable como que *la choni es fea como un callo en el ojo del culo*.


----------



## Ibar (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> yo a mi corral no lo excluyo ni de España ni de la Hispanidad, tú y los tuyos sí, sed coherentes y meteros en vuestras aldeanadas... pues, oyes!



Cuando nos dejéis en paz.


----------



## Mabuse (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> no si... ya se ve por dónde vas y qué criterio gastas
> 
> en fin



XD Al menos el ciquilicuare no me pegaría el sidrac volador, que esta a saber lo que se habrá metido entre las piernas.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

¿en paz? no, si ahora las bombas os las ponían los forasteros...



Ibar dijo:


> Cuando nos dejéis en paz.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

buf, no digas más...



Mabuse dijo:


> XD Al menos el *ciquilicuare no me pegaría el sidrac* volador, que esta a saber lo que se habrá metido entre las piernas.


----------



## Mabuse (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> buf, no digas más...



La chica es producto industrial, ahí no se llega lejos sin pasarse por la piedra al equipo de CEOs.


----------



## Feriri88 (31 Ene 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Anglos, negrocs y un filipino opinando que es como el supertazón de esa copia cutre, violenta y aburrida del rugby. Y nos debemos sentir orgullosos de que la escoria nos alabe.



Si quieres te pongo a una austriaca, un holandés y uno de madera


A los únicos que veo escocidos es a los rusos 

Que no es para tanto
Que esta bien pero ya visto
Que para salir del bottom vale pero no para pasar de media tabla


----------



## Mabuse (31 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Si quieres te pongo a una austriaca, un holandés y uno de madera
> 
> 
> A los únicos que veo escocidos es a los rusos
> ...



Bastante comedidos, supongo que porque ni les va ni les viene.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Feriri88 (31 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


>



Ahora es cuando una FEA le dice a una mujer lo que lo que contar

Feasplaining


----------



## Trollaco del copón (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Maerum (31 Ene 2022)

Como se nota que no es española, con solo verle la actitud, se ve que tiene mas sangre que cualquier españorda.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)

Maerum dijo:


> Como se nota que no es española, con solo verle la actitud, se ve que tiene mas sangre que cualquier españorda.





El negro flipando...


----------



## Cuncas (31 Ene 2022)

Ni con la puta de satán ni con las tres piradas que se van de meigas de Transilvania con el séquito de mariconas con falda. Una puta mierda todo. Por cierto que esa basura no es ni música gallega ni mierdas, es una mala copia de la música popular del Este de Europa. Hasta el culo de esa puta mierda de moda de balcanizar la música popular gallega, llevan casi 20 años haciendo esa mierda; primero fueron con la mierda de las bandas gallegas de música con gaitas y cajas escocesas que puso de moda la tonta de Carlos Núñez, y ahora con la mierda de las vocecitas de Transilvania.

Esto es lo que ahora llaman música popular gallega... con la diferencia de que esto al menos tiene más riqueza polifónica...


----------



## silenus (31 Ene 2022)

Para esto están los sindicatos marisqueros:









La polémica del Benidorm Fest se cuela en la política y llega al Congreso


Galicia en Común, BNG y Comisiones Obreras exigen explicaciones a RTVE por las posibles irregularidades la selección de Chanel como representante española en Eurovisión. El consejo de administración del ente evaluará si la letra de la canción ganadora cumple los principios de igualdad




elpais.com


----------



## Lady_A (31 Ene 2022)

Pues vuestra musa Chanel a mi no me representa. Canta en ingles y en spanglish, canta reggeton, que nada tiene que ver con nuestra cultura si con la latino/usana. A mi me representaba más la loca del coño cantando en español o las gallegas haciendo gala del folklore y la diversidad de España y sus lenguas.

Admitid que solo estáis con Chanel (y la industria que lleva detrás) porque los progres rabian, pero la realidad es esa, una JLo de hacendado que representa la cultura latino/usana usurpando lo poco de cultura o patrio que nos queda y dando a entender al mundo que España es un guetto de República Dominicana o de los barrios latinos usanos.

Vamos, la realidad en 2 telediarios.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Pues vuestra musa Chanel a mi no me representa. Canta en ingles y en spanglish, canta reggeton, que nada tiene que ver con nuestra cultura si con la latino/usaba. A mi.me representaba más la loca del coño cantando en español o las gallegas haciendo gala del folklore y la diversidad de España y sus lenguas.
> 
> Admitid que solo estáis con Chanel (y la industria que lleva detrás) porque los progres rabian, pero la realidad es esa, una JLo de hacendado que representa la cultura latino/usaba usurpando lo poco de cultura o patrio que nos queda y dando a entender al mundo que España es un guetto de República Dominicana o de los barrios latinos usanos.
> 
> Vamos, la realidad en 2 telediarios.



Es nuestra Rosalía

Universal e hispana


----------



## ArmiArma (31 Ene 2022)

Déjaros de movidas de las Dos Españas, que llevar a esta pava a Europa es una idea mala de cojones, si ya de entrada parece pensada para que de Hendaya para arriba se descojonen de nosotros por toda Europa

*"Je suis CHANEL!!!!"*


----------



## ArmiArma (31 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Es nuestra Rosalía
> 
> Universal e hispana



Muy buena esa visión de marketing internacional
*¿Como no se les habrá ocurrido antes los inglesés? Seguro que presentando algo del estilo "Sweet home Alabama" y el nombre artístico de "Dolce & Gabanna" algún Eurovisión hubiesen ganado.*


----------



## Lady_A (31 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Es nuestra Rosalía
> 
> Universal e hispana



Rosalia cuando se hizo famosa o el disco que la hizo famosa no cantaba ni reggeton ni gaitas. Buscate lo que opinan del que hace reggeton y eso que ya esta consagrada. De hecho de los adelantos de su tercer disco.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

La quisieron crucificar por flamenquear sin ser itana. 

El reguetón es un producto de dominio mundial musical en poder de los márgenes hispánicos. 

Al que le moleste es que va sin mapa


[/QUOTE]


Lady_A dijo:


> Rosalia cuando se hizo famosa o el disco que la hizo famosa no cantaba ni reggeton ni gaitas. Buscate lo que opinan del que hace reggeton y eso que ya esta consagrada. De hecho de los adelantos de su tercer disco.


----------



## Minsky Moment (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> no sois imparciales, estaríais ridiculizando ese vídeo si se presentarsen como españoles
> 
> la cubana les da mil vueltas, sin más, incluído al gordito de los "movimientos"



El gordito es una burda copia del de Meghan Trainor:


----------



## Minsky Moment (31 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Originales?
> 
> Eurovision lleva teniendo 1 o 2 canciones folk modernas por edición desde hace 20 años
> 
> ...



Es una latinada, luego más raíz española no puede haber. Es como señalar al mundo que Hispanoamérica está ahí por algo, o por alguienes. Y la puesta en escena recuerda a las de las superestrellas del pop en la Super Bowl, tipo Beyoncé, Rihanna, etc., luego un punto adicional por ahí, siempre pensando en los que tienen que votar, no hablo de mi gusto personal. La letra está bien pensada, no es al azar, aunque en realidad la letra es lo de menos, en este tipo de música lo que cuenta es el ritmo. Y aún así es interesante porque simboliza mestizaje, luego está plenamente de moda, ojo, también lo estaba hace 500 años, cuando los conquistadores empezaron a hibridarse con las indígenas demostrando que los españoles y los hispanos somos otro percal muy distinto al de los estirados, elitistas y fundamentalistas anglosajones. Cuanto más pienso en el tema que nos ha traído Chanel, más riqueza simbólica le veo, seguramente no pretendida, y más ventajas le veo para ir a Eurovisión. Desde luego, a años luz de la ñoñez ridícula, en la parte pretendidamnte tierna, y la infantilidad irrisoria, en la parte "reivindicativa" con complejo de Edipo, de lo de la Rigoberta. Por no hablar del pseudoetnicismo trasnochado y pelín hortera de las gallegiñas, y mira que me gusta la cultura galleguiña y su ribeiro.


----------



## Mabuse (1 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Es una latinada, luego más raíz española no puede haber. Es como señalar al mundo que Hispanoamérica está ahí por algo, o por alguienes. Y la puesta en escena recuerda a las de las superestrellas del pop en la Super Bowl, tipo Beyoncé, Rihanna, etc., luego un punto adicional por ahí, siempre pensando en los que tienen que votar, no hablo de mi gusto personal. La letra está bien pensada, no es al azar, aunque en realidad la letra es lo de menos, en este tipo de música lo que cuenta es el ritmo. Y aún así es interesante porque simboliza mestizaje, luego está plenamente de moda, ojo, también lo estaba hace 500 años, cuando los conquistadores empezaron a hibridarse con las indígenas demostrando que los españoles y los hispanos somos otro percal muy distinto al de los estirados, elitistas y fundamentalistas anglosajones. Cuanto más pienso en el tema que nos ha traído Chanel, más riqueza simbólica le veo, seguramente no pretendida, y más ventajas le veo para ir a Eurovisión. Desde luego, a años luz de la ñoñez ridícula, en la parte pretendidamnte tierna, y la infantilidad irrisoria, en la parte "reivindicativa" con complejo de Edipo, de lo de la Rigoberta. Por no hablar del pseudoetnicismo trasnochado y pelín hortera de las gallegiñas, y mira que me gusta la cultura galleguiña y su ribeiro.



¿En spanglish? No hay por donde pillar esa línea argumental. Las raíces de la música afrocaribeña son un poco distintas, pero el braguetón no viene en absoluto de ahí, es una eolución de una burrada jamaicana que pone los pelos de punta y sin raíces latinas.


----------



## Minsky Moment (1 Feb 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿En spanglish? No hay por donde pillar esa línea argumental. Las raíces de la música afrocaribeña son un poco distintas, pero el braguetón no viene en absoluto de ahí, es una eolución de una burrada jamaicana que pone los pelos de punta y sin raíces latinas.



Raíces mestizas. Nada menos que entre la cultura occidental dominante hasta el siglo XIX y la que empezó a dominar a partir de ahí. El mensaje es bastante universalista a mi parecer. Insisto, te puede gustar o no, pero como producto es el mejor con diferencia de todo el festival de Benidorm de este año y de muchas ediciones hacia atrás para Eurovisión en años anteriores. Un buen vendedor no ofrece productos según lo que él compraría, sino según lo que intuya o compruebe que quieran comprar los demás. Me apostaría algo a que saca el mejor puesto de al menos los últimos 15 años.


----------



## Mabuse (1 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Raíces mestizas. Nada menos que entre la cultura occidental dominante hasta el siglo XIX y la que empezó a dominar a partir de ahí. El mensaje es bastante universalista a mi parecer. Insisto, te puede gustar o no, pero como producto es el mejor con diferencia de todo el festival de Benidorm de este año y de muchas ediciones hacia atrás para Eurovisión en años anteriores. Un buen vendedor no ofrece productos según lo que él compraría, sino según lo que intuya o compruebe que quieran comprar los demás. Me apostaría algo a que saca el mejor puesto de al menos los últimos 15 años.



El braguetón empieza con este tío y la productora que lo llevaba. El acernto de los braguetoneros es una burda copia del jamaicano que los imbéciles del lumpèn de miami creen haber inventado



La evolución de la música afrocaribeña en países de habla no hispana es completamente distinta ya que ´la relación entre razas era muy diferente.


----------



## Minsky Moment (1 Feb 2022)

Soraya va con Chanel, ya desde antes de la final:



Nacho Cano también:


----------



## Minsky Moment (1 Feb 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> El braguetón empieza con este tío y la productora que lo llevaba. El acernto de los braguetoneros es una burda copia del jamaicano que los imbéciles del lumpèn de miami creen haber inventado
> 
> 
> 
> La evolución de la música afrocaribeña en países de habla no hispana es completamente distinta ya que ´la relación entre razas era muy diferente.



No tengo claro que el Slo-Mo de Chanel sea reagetton. Tiene mezcla, varias influencias. A ver si se anima Jaime Altozano y nos lo analiza.


----------



## Minsky Moment (1 Feb 2022)

Ya empieza a aparecer el tema en tiktok. Esto se va a hacer viral sí o sí:


----------



## MCC (1 Feb 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Pues vuestra musa Chanel a mi no me representa. Canta en ingles y en spanglish, canta reggeton, que nada tiene que ver con nuestra cultura si con la latino/usana. A mi me representaba más la loca del coño cantando en español o las gallegas haciendo gala del folklore y la diversidad de España y sus lenguas.
> 
> Admitid que solo estáis con Chanel (y la industria que lleva detrás) porque los progres rabian, pero la realidad es esa, una JLo de hacendado que representa la cultura latino/usana usurpando lo poco de cultura o patrio que nos queda y dando a entender al mundo que España es un guetto de República Dominicana o de los barrios latinos usanos.
> 
> Vamos, la realidad en 2 telediarios.



En mi ciudad natal le preguntas a la gente dónde se encuentra España y al señalar el mapa la ubican en Cuba. Es un verdadero efecto Mandela descubrir que España se encuentra en Europa, es que nadie os toma como un país europeo.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Feb 2022)

tú sí nos tomas en serio, de lo contrario no estarías en un foro Español gastando tu tiempo en intentar burlarte

en el fondo los USanos no se equivocan, no solo lo que les rodea es España sino que su mismo país se asienta en territorio Español... que un día será recuperado para la Hispanidad.





MCC dijo:


> En mi ciudad natal le preguntas a la gente dónde se encuentra España y al señalar el mapa la ubican en Cuba. Es un verdadero efecto Mandela descubrir que España se encuentra en Europa, es que nadie os toma como un país europeo.


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Feb 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Pues vuestra musa Chanel a mi no me representa. Canta en ingles y en spanglish, canta reggeton, que nada tiene que ver con nuestra cultura si con la latino/usana. A mi me representaba más la loca del coño cantando en español o las gallegas haciendo gala del folklore y la diversidad de España y sus lenguas.
> 
> Admitid que solo estáis con Chanel (y la industria que lleva detrás) porque los progres rabian, pero la realidad es esa, una JLo de hacendado que representa la cultura latino/usana usurpando lo poco de cultura o patrio que nos queda y dando a entender al mundo que España es un guetto de República Dominicana o de los barrios latinos usanos.
> 
> Vamos, la realidad en 2 telediarios.



Claro, eso es que el rock o el pop nacieron en Albacete,

la cubana no canta reggaeton, que pareceis subnormales,
es una especie de pop latino pachanguero,

acaso que música hacia David Civera?

y los D' Nash? que eran una copia de Backstreet Boys?

o la Beth esa imitando a Britney Spears,

ahora todos muy patriotas con el folk y lo "español",

puto país de charos y subnormales,
desde el 2000 todo lo que han llevado es pachanguero.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (1 Feb 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (1 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ya empieza a aparecer el tema en tiktok. Esto se va a hacer viral sí o sí:



Si es que todas estas putas gordas charos hijasdeputas después son las que bailan esas mierdas,

pero ahora todas muy ofendidas porque los subnormales de podemos les han dicho que "no ej ejpañol ni feminijta",

a la zorra de Rosalía la vendieron con que era feminista, cuando no es más que un producto,
salía hasta en la sopa, en Lo País sacaban a diario dos o tres noticias,

pero es que vivimos en un país de charos y subnormales que compran las polémicas de los medios.


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Es una latinada, luego más raíz española no puede haber. Es como señalar al mundo que Hispanoamérica está ahí por algo, o por alguienes. Y la puesta en escena recuerda a las de las superestrellas del pop en la Super Bowl, tipo Beyoncé, Rihanna, etc., luego un punto adicional por ahí, siempre pensando en los que tienen que votar, no hablo de mi gusto personal. La letra está bien pensada, no es al azar, aunque en realidad la letra es lo de menos, en este tipo de música lo que cuenta es el ritmo. Y aún así es interesante porque simboliza mestizaje, luego está plenamente de moda, ojo, también lo estaba hace 500 años, cuando los conquistadores empezaron a hibridarse con las indígenas demostrando que los españoles y los hispanos somos otro percal muy distinto al de los estirados, elitistas y fundamentalistas anglosajones. Cuanto más pienso en el tema que nos ha traído Chanel, más riqueza simbólica le veo, seguramente no pretendida, y más ventajas le veo para ir a Eurovisión. Desde luego, a años luz de la ñoñez ridícula, en la parte pretendidamnte tierna, y la infantilidad irrisoria, en la parte "reivindicativa" con complejo de Edipo, de lo de la Rigoberta. Por no hablar del pseudoetnicismo trasnochado y pelín hortera de las gallegiñas, y mira que me gusta la cultura galleguiña y su ribeiro.





En el mundo venía que es una canción creada para eurovision
Pensada para ganar
Todo en ella está previsto
Se hizo un casting enorme hasta encontrar la chica perfecta


Tengo una amiga bien roja que le parce bien
Dice que hasta las narices de que España siempre mande cosas que parecen de amateurs mientras el resto ofrece espectáculos de la hostia


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Feb 2022)

Y aunque fuera requetón, ese ya es un género asimilado

La llamada música latina lo absorbe y digiere todo, algo que hoy por hoy no está al alcance de ninguna otro colectivo.. solo en parte el flamenco



Charo afgana dijo:


> Claro, eso es que el rock o el pop nacieron en Albacete,
> 
> la cubana no canta reggaeton, que pareceis subnormales,
> es una especie de pop latino pachanguero,
> ...


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Feb 2022)

Ya está muy visto este estilo dicen los críticos


Por eso despacito que ya está ultra visto como estilo fue número 1 en EEUU. La primera canción en español en hacerlo




Profesora vocal inglesa
¿Es una boy band? Pregunta al principio
Necesitamos más boy bands

Lo que le gusta a los ingleses una boy band







En 2019 Suiza que llevaba años fatal lleva una canción normaliza pero de ritmos latinos.
Con un buenorro con coreografía 


Media Europa babeando y top 10


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Y aunque fuera requetón, ese ya es un género asimilado
> 
> La llamada música latina lo absorbe y digiere todo, algo que hoy por hoy no está al alcance de ninguna otro colectivo.. solo en parte el flamenco



Pero es que la gente aún no se ha dado cuenta que el ritmo del reggaeton es el nuevo pop,
Madonna, Cyndi Lauper y todas esas hoy en día harían reggaeton,
lo que se lleva,

son solo tendencias, y ahora la tendencia es ese patrón de ritmo,

aquí la canción de "Tusa" con ritmo ochentero,
es puro pop, hubiera sido un hit en esa época igualmente.
(Está mucho mejor que la original)


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Claro, eso es que el rock o el pop nacieron en Albacete,
> 
> la cubana no canta reggaeton, que pareceis subnormales,
> es una especie de pop latino pachanguero,
> ...





Y el folck lo empezaron a meter los países del este

En los 60, 70, 80 y 90 nadie iba con folk
Es algo que empezó en los 2000


----------



## EnergiaLibre (1 Feb 2022)

Esta chica tiene arte y bom bom, si se mantiene centrada y no muy NWO lo puede petar y convertirse en la Lola Flores del siglo XXI con repercusión internacional


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Feb 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Muy buena esa visión de marketing internacional
> *¿Como no se les habrá ocurrido antes los inglesés? Seguro que presentando algo del estilo "Sweet home Alabama" y el nombre artístico de "Dolce & Gabanna" algún Eurovisión hubiesen ganado.*





Países Bajos quedó segunda después de años y años sin hacer nada relevante con esta maravillosa canción country que lógicamente es poco neerlandesa




Austria quedó en un puesto decente hace unos años con este tema en francés




Ella es una monada


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (1 Feb 2022)

Explico el fraude

Los números de votaciones son 905 que sólo permiten 1 sms por móvil

Sin embargo los sms premium que utilizan las empresas para hacer mailing no están limitados

La teleco gallega de la Xunta a sus clientes gallegos les dio de alta en SMS premium para poder votar masivamente a Oranguteiras

Una vergüenza


----------



## EnergiaLibre (1 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Explico el fraude
> 
> Los números de votaciones son 905 que sólo permiten 1 sms por móvil
> 
> ...



Las Oranguteiras me dan ganas de arrancarme los ojos comérmelos y volverlos a vomitar


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Feb 2022)

Un saludo a todos los que opinan que el festival esta muerto pero luego cada año las candidaturas o resultados se convierten convierten cuestión nacional


----------



## Santolin (1 Feb 2022)

Austerlitz dijo:


>



Esto no es delito de odio? O los progres comemierdas tienen vía libre?


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Explico el fraude
> 
> Los números de votaciones son 905 que sólo permiten 1 sms por móvil
> 
> ...





Me recordó a los canarios y OT

En OT tuvieron concursantes canarios que cada semana eran salvadisimos por la audiencia gracias a Canarias votando en masa
Se lo tomaban como cuestión nacional

Y expulsaban a mejores concursantes por ser de Lugo o Zaragoza

España quiere....
No

Una comunidad histérica quiere


----------



## Luftwuaje (1 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Explico el fraude
> 
> Los números de votaciones son 905 que sólo permiten 1 sms por móvil
> 
> ...



No me jodas, está esto probado? Cómo se ha sabido?


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Un saludo a todos los que opinan que el festival esta muerto pero luego cada año las candidaturas o resultados se convierten convierten cuestión nacional



Yo sinceramente no sabía ni que existían esas personas,

en mi vida había escuchado de la tal Rigoberta, y pensaba que la chorrada del miedo a las tetas era cosecha propia de Ireno Montero,

al ver en el foro a los cuatro rojos subnormales criticar a la cubana buenorra,
y las redes sociales llenos de charos acosando a esta chica,
es cuando me informé del tema,

al final les va a salir el tiro por la culata,
mucha gente verá el festival de Eurorisión por la publicidad que le están dando,
buena o mala...es publicidad.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (1 Feb 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> No me jodas, está esto probado? Cómo se ha sabido?











Nueva polémica en el Benidorm Fest: una teleco gallega ofreció SMS gratis para votar a Tanxugueiras


Galicia se volcó con la candidatura de las 'pandereteiras' en el certamen y fueron las grandes favoritas del público para representar a España en Eurovisión.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## ArmiArma (1 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Países Bajos quedó segunda después de años y años sin hacer nada relevante con esta maravillosa canción country que lógicamente es poco neerlandesa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy bien, y sobre todo que ya vale con la mierda esta. 
Además me ha dicho mi mujer que a las tardes ve varietés en la tele, que ya están todos de acuerdo y apoyando a esta tia, en telecirco, la sexta y consenso general, con lo cual, una cosa es completamente incuestionable; igual que ha ganado Benidorm puede ganar Eurovisión. No se yo si es tan exquisita como esas referencias, pero si te digo la verdad, salvo los gays, aquí que yo sepa, no ve eurovisión ni dios,. Con lo que todo el apoyo; ARRIBA CHANEL, SUERTE Y A POR TODAS!!


----------



## KUTRONIO (1 Feb 2022)

Como en España nunca pasa nada grave, últimamente menos todavía, a falta de polémicas y debates sobre temas más interesantes* tenemos que enzarzarnos en peleas sobre la cantante que vamos a mandar a hacer el ridículo en Eurovisión.* *Todo sea que este año ganáramos sin embargo Eurovisión, lo cual sería una interesante aportación de nuestro país a la historia del surrealismo.*



Cronológicamente, la primera en liarla, oh sorpresa, parece que fue la Ministra de Igualdad* Irene Montero*, 75.000 euros de sueldo al año y un presupuesto de más de 500 millones de euros. La inefable ministra de todos los españoles, españolas y españolos aprovechó un acto para interferir en la elección de la cantante española de Eurovisión de este año, señalando a una candidata y la letra de su canción sobre* el miedo que les dan las tetas a los hombres*. Una terrorífica teta, por cierto, preside el escenario durante la interpretación de la cantante.



Merece la pena detenerse un momento en la letra de la canción cuyo mensaje ha reclamado la atención de la ministra. Juzguen ustedes mismos si les parece más terrorífica la letra de esta canción que una teta:

Tú que has sangrado tantos meses de tu vida
Perdóname antes de empezar
Soy engreída y lo sabes bien
A ti que tienes siempre caldo en la nevera
Tú que podrías acabar con tantas guerras
Escúchame
Mamá, mamá, mamá
Paremos la ciudad
Sacando un pecho fuera al puro estilo Delacroix
Mamá, mamá, mamá
Por tantas mamamama… mamá
Todas las mamamama… mamá
Tú que amarraste bien tu cuerpo a mi cabeza
Con ganas de llorar pero con fortaleza
Escúchame
Mamá, mamá, mamá
Paremos la ciudad
Sacando un pecho fuera al puro estilo Delacroix
Mamá, mamá, mamá
Por tantas mamamama… mamá
Todas las mamamama… mamá
Mamamamamamama… mamá
Vivan las mamamama… mamá
No sé por qué dan tanto miedo nuestras tetas
Sin ellas no habría humanidad ni habría belleza
Y lo sabes bien
Escúchame



*Que todo esto venga después de Quevedo, Espronceda o Machado sin duda pone en duda el progreso y la teoría de la evolución, así como el presupuesto del Ministerio de Educación. Es por tanto el momento de introducir a un nuevo invitado a este caso que arroje algo de luz y eleve el nivel de la reflexión.*



Efectivamente, resulta que la elección de la cantante de España para Eurovisión no tiene nada que ver con la música. De lo que se trata es de votar para enviar al cantante que menos le guste a la derecha. Rufián no tiene criterio propio, depende totalmente de la derecha para saber lo que tiene que hacer, ya que lo que haga ha de ser lo contrario. ¿Y si resulta que en Eurovisión se juzga la calidad musical o vota una mayoría de derechas al ganador? Da igual. Lo importante no es la calidad musical ni las posibilidades de ganar sino que *cada acto de nuestra vida ha de ser un acto de militancia al margen de las consecuencias*, lo que nos lleva a la siguiente cuestión.

Para entrar en la cabeza de* Irene Montero* o* Gabriel Rufián*, y seguramente por extensión en la mentalidad de sus partidarios, es preciso entender que hablamos de personas con una mentalidad *integrista y fanática*, o eso al menos es lo que se deduce de sus actos. Como anteriormente señalábamos, esto se manifiesta en el hecho de que *todos y cada uno de los actos de su vida los convierten en un acto de militancia.* Cada cosa que Irene Montero se plantea en su vida desde que se levanta, por ejemplo, ha de decidir si es feminista o machista. Todo es machista o feminista. O más o menos feminista. No hay espacio para las decisiones triviales o intrascendentes.* La política y la ideología lo invade todo.* Por consiguiente, al no existir ninguna decisión inocente, igual que no se permite a sí misma elegir entre Cola Cao o Nesquick sin reducir la elección a un asunto de feminismo o machismo tampoco se lo permite al vecino. Si el fanatismo ideológico de Irene Montero ha de controlar todos y cada uno de los aspectos de su vida cotidiana, malamente la va a tolerar al vecino una libertad que no se tolera a sí misma. El fanatismo nunca es respetuoso con la libertad y para los fanáticos todo es activismo. ¿Qué hacemos discutiendo ahora mismo la elección de la cantante de Eurovisión si no tuviéramos en el poder unos políticos empeñados en politizarlo absolutamente todo?

Todo lo anterior, aunque ya es lo de menos, nos conduce al *procedimiento de elección del representante de España en Eurovisión*. La responsable de la elección*, TVE*, para llevar a cabo la selección alcanza un acuerdo con La Generalitat Valenciana y el Ayuntamiento de Benidorm, como resultado del cual se organiza un evento denominado Benidorm Fest 2022. Para la elección del representante de Eurovisión, se determina un proceso en el que el 50% del voto le corresponde al jurado, el 25% al público y otro 25% también al público pero de una forma indirecta, a través de una especie de compromisarios. No es cierto por tanto que la elección final del representante la haya decidido el jurado contra el voto popular, sino que el jurado tenía un peso, el voto popular en sus dos vertientes otro, y el resultado final se deriva de la suma resta de todos los votos.

Cuestión aparte es la selección de los candidatos o del propio jurado. La participación de TVE y la Generalidad Valenciana garantizaba un *clima de militancia y progreso a lo largo de todo el proceso*. Se quejan de TVE los mismos partidos que han tomado el control de TVE. Las propias bases del concurso, por ejemplo, determinaban que en la valoración por el Jurado se tendrían en cuenta los siguientes criterios: “paridad de género en seleccionados”, No obstante lo cual, las tres finalistas eran mujeres (habrá que empezar a crear cuotas masculinas), incluyendo la cantante de las tetas terroríficas y un grupo de nacionalistas gallegas. Será casualidad o la politización de todo de la que estamos hablando.



El caso es que frente a todo lo previsto y por todo lo reseñado* va y gana la elección la cantante Chanel,* la tercera en discordia y la intérprete con la canción menos politizada y menos aceptable para los que lo politizan todo, que ahora están en destruir a la representante elegida, desprestigiarla y arruinar sus aspiraciones de ganar el concurso. Como resultado de esta frustración la elección de nuestro representante en Eurovisión ya es un tema que va a abordarse con toda la seriedad que merece el caso en el *Congreso de los Diputados.* Dejémonos de tonterías y que el Congreso elija directamente al representante de España los próximos años. Total, entre las pocas cosas que ya no decide el gobierno, ¿le damos la vuelta a todo o qué sentido tiene que la elección del representante en Eurovisión sea una de ellas?


En fin, podría concluirse que el proceso de selección claro que puede cuestionarse, *pero antes del resultado.* O sea, el proceso de selección del ganador se conoce desde hace meses pero no se pone en cuestión hasta saber el resultado. ¿Qué es lo que se pone en cuestión entonces? ¿El proceso de selección o el resultado? Si con el mismo proceso de selección se hubiera elegido a la favorita de la ministra, ¿se hubiera cuestionado el procedimiento?

Imposible cerrar este asunto sin una referencia final al *poder aterrador de las tetas.* Nada puede espantar más a un hombre que la visión de unas tetas. Si las mujeres quieren conseguir que los hombres huyan despavoridos, lo mejor que puede hacer es enseñarles las tetas. Mejor enseñar las tetas que el espray de pimienta. Iba provocando, se tapaba las tetas.





x

*Comentar*


----------



## EnergiaLibre (2 Feb 2022)

Bueno, he estado curioseando por yutuf e internacionalmente Chanel está gustando MUY MUCHO, la gente sabe ver el talento y gusta mucho lo del spanglish ya que dicen que ayuda a entender la canción.

No hará falta apoyar a Chanel, lo va a petar ella solita.

Parece que los rojos se quedan otra vez solos internacionalmente, igual que con la segunda república cuando no les ayudó nadie porque sabían que ellos eran los malos, jaque mate rojillos.


----------



## pepeleches (2 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> hace un rato he mirado el vídeo de las gallegas, veo que a nivel moral no mejora en nada al rollo provocativo latino de la cubana, con el agravante de que aparte de estéticamente desagradable -en plan bruxas aquelárricas- es que me fastidia el botín que todo el progrerío separatista ha logrado hacer de la música tradicional gallega, que es muy digna, pero toda esta oleada de seudo folcloristas han acabado por degradar



Si lo juzgas a nivel moral, estás cometiendo el mismo error que ellos. 

La gente no juzgaba a Madonna por sus reivindicaciones o a Sabina por su ideología (por poner dos ejemplos), se les juzgaba por artistas. 

Ahora no, nos quieren hacer tragar con cantantes o incluso humoristas porque sus reivindicaciones absurdas les molan. Pues que se vayan a la mierda, yo estoy muy cansado de ese pensamiento único que ahora está siendo comprado por ambos bandos. Ya solo se juzga todo desde una perspectiva ideológica. 

Y así surgen espantos como estos. Qué casualidad que todo sean mujeres, qué casualidad que unas sean nacionalistas, que la otra sea un mensaje feminista, que la otra sea reggeton. Solo faltaba un grupo de mujeres trans cantando al cambio climático para tener bingo. 

Repito, no me importa una mierda a qué le canten, que sean hombres, mujeres, bis, trans o lo que sea. Me importa (me debería importar...) que sean buenas en lo que hacen, y eso es lo que nadie está juzgando.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Feb 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Si lo juzgas a nivel moral, estás cometiendo el mismo error que ellos.
> 
> La gente no juzgaba a Madonna por sus reivindicaciones o a Sabina por su ideología (por poner dos ejemplos), se les juzgaba por artistas.
> 
> ...



pues por eso digo, en ese punto incluso estarian en tablas, por eso me voy a lo otro, la taxugueiras lo unico bueno que tienen son sus voces y el empaste de inspiración tradicional que le dan, todo lo demas es purria desagradable incluso a la vista, ademas en mi opinion denigrante de la música de raíz gallega

en el cómputo global la cubana era de todos la que más opciones tiene en el rollo este de Eurovisión, que no he visto por cierto creo que hará ya igual dos décadas... y este año igual hasta lo hago--> a lo mejor va por ahí la polémica, algo buscado artificialmente, recordemos que la telebasura ha implantado ya un tipo de gente en esos ambientes con mentalidad sálvame rastrera hasta los sótanos del infierno


----------



## Austerlitz (2 Feb 2022)

El video en el canal oficial de Eurovisión en youtube ya ha alcanzado el millón de visitas en solo 3 días.
Contando los videos de de RTVE de final y semifinal, esta chavala ya lleva más 4 millones de visitas en 1 semana. Esos niveles de hype los alcanza muy poquita gente.
Hay montones de reacciones de fans internacionales y de lo menos 20 que he visto ni una sola opina mal, al contrario, muchos están flipando.
Se viene chanelazo en Turín como ocurrió en Benidorm


----------



## lucky starr (2 Feb 2022)

geral dijo:


> No. Es peor. Es lo que chapurrean los españoles con fracaso escolar para dárselas de algo. Afortunadamente, comunican a catalanes, valencianos, mallorquines, vascos y gallegos que el castellano no sirve para ser cantado y que debe mezclarse con el inglés choni.
> 
> Un gran zasca para el supremacismo del castellano.
> 
> ...



Ni puta idea...


----------



## Feriri88 (3 Feb 2022)

Esta reacción es de varios euro fans de varias partes de Europa y del mundo incluido un llanito




Lo aman

Es el paquete completo
Perfecta
Lo que llevan años esperando de nosotros



Esto

No baladas moñas
No feminazismos raros


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Feb 2022)

Austerlitz dijo:


> El video en el canal oficial de Eurovisión en youtube ya ha alcanzado el millón de visitas en solo 3 días.
> Contando los videos de de RTVE de final y semifinal, esta chavala ya lleva más 4 millones de visitas en 1 semana. Esos niveles de hype los alcanza muy poquita gente.
> Hay montones de reacciones de fans internacionales y de lo menos 20 que he visto ni una sola opina mal, al contrario, muchos están flipando.
> Se viene chanelazo en Turín como ocurrió en Benidorm



menudo ridiculzo harían en ese caso los que denuncian tonto...


----------



## Austerlitz (4 Feb 2022)

Bueno pues de momento en solo 4 días el video de Chanel en la final del Benidorm Fest se ha convertido en el 5ª video de Eurovisión más visto en Youtube.
Y seguirá subiendo


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Feb 2022)

Austerlitz dijo:


> Bueno pues de momento en solo 4 días el video de Chanel en la final del Benidorm Fest se ha convertido en el 5ª video de Eurovisión más visto en la historia de Youtube.
> Y seguirá subiendo


----------



## Feriri88 (9 Feb 2022)

Reacciones con subtitulos de diferentes eurofans en estos días





Solo encontré un video que la canción no gustó mucho

Un grupo de lesbianas americanas

Muy sexualizada y bla bla. Preferían a las gallegas
Lógico

O no

Las lesbiana son raras

Ningún gay criticaria a un buenorro haciendo una canción sexy como suiza 2019


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Reacciones con subtitulos de diferentes eurofans en estos días
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todos los que reaccionan a esto son gays o taradas? Vaya fauna  

No veo un Eurovisión desde los tiempos de Azúcar Moreno,

pero este año lo veré, solo por la culona y los ríos de bilis provocados en feminazis y escoria roja.


----------

